# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) > Ναυπηγεία >  Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη Περάματος

## George

Σήμερα (21/1) στο Πέραμα: το IONIAN KING, το ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ με *καινούρια σινιάλα*, το SEAWING, ο EROTOKRITOS, το MARIA G., η ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ, το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ, το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ που της επισκευάζουν την πλώρη, το IONIAN GLORY και το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ Α που έφευγε εκείνη την ώρα ρυμουλκούμενο άγνωστο για που. Όποιος ξέρει ας ενημερώσει.

----------


## George

Αν και πέρασε καιρός αναφέρω: ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α., PENELOPE A. (η της Αδριατικής), THE IRIS, THE JASMINE, SEAWING, ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ, ΙΟΝΙΑΝ KING, IONIAN GLORY, ΑΠΤΕΡΑ

----------


## che

....αν και εχει περασει καιρος!!!!.Τα ποσταλια που βρισκονται αυτο τον καιρο στο Περαμα ειναι τα εξης:

CORAL (LOUIS)
AQUA MARINE (LOUIS)
ΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ (ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ)
ΜΑΡΙΝΑ (ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ)
ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ (ΣΤΡΙΝΤΖΗΣ)
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ(ΣΑΟΣ)
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΟΥ(ΣΑΟΣ)
ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ(ΣΑΟΣ)
ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ (ΜΙΝΟΑΝ)

----------


## che

Αλλο ενα πλοιο της LOUIS σημερα στο Περαμα

το  THE CALYPSO.

----------


## che

Εχω ξεχασει να γραψω οτι στο Περαμα διπλα απο το AQUA MARINE ειναι και το διπλωρο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ καμια αλλη αλλαγη εκτος της απεργιας που γινεται.

----------


## fcuk

το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ στην δεξαμενη.

----------


## Apostolos

Το Λισσός την κάνει? Το βλέπω να κόβει βόλτες στο μέσον του διαύλου Περάματος? Μάλλον πέρνει άγκυρες

----------


## Apostolos

Ζήτω η Ιαπωνία! Υπάρχει και το Liberty Bell εκεί ανάμεσα αλλα που να φανεί ανάμεσα στην Daisetsu (ή αλλιώς Varuna), το Ferry Hamanasu, το Ferry Pearl και το Ferry Amami?

P1020211 (Medium).JPG

----------


## Apostolos

To Delphin Voyager μετά απο λίγες μέρες επισκευών στου Ατσαλάκη μας άφησε και προορίζεται για Βαρκελώνη πιθανόν για τις χειμερινές κρουαζιέρες του

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας το δούμε και σε μια φωτογραφία του πριν μία εβδομάδα στο Πέραμα.

DELFIN VOYAGER.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το NAVE TRAILER μας ηρθε για την αλλαγή του ονόματος!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο Πέραμα και το *ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π.* κλείνοντας μια ομολογουμένως πολύ καλή πρώτη σεζόν στην γραμμή Ρ-Α-Τ-Μ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας πρωτοτυπήσουμε λίγο και ας δούμε και ένα ..φωτογραφικό δελτίο Περάματος. Συγχωρέστε μου το κάπως πρόχειρο μοντάζ αλλά έγινε για να φαίνονται όλα τα πλοία μαζί, μιας και δεν υπάρχει τόοοοσο ευρυγώνιος φακός.  :Razz: 

PERAMA.jpg

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά :
*ΤΗΕ EMERALD - NAVE TRAILER - ΛΑΤΩ - ΛΙΣΣΟΣ - ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π - ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ - ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ - ????????? - ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ.*

Όποιος γνωρίζει για το ερωτηματικό παρακαλώ να μας ενημερώσει.

----------


## mastrokostas

Και το Μακεδονία τι είναι ?

----------


## Apostolos

Το ???????= Θάσος VIII!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλόοοοοο !!!

Φίλε Μαστροκόστα αν ρωτάς την δική μου γνώμη, το Μακεδονία είναι το σύγχρονο ''γιοφύρι της ¶ρτας''.  :Wink: 

Φίλε Απόστολε ευχαριστώ, δεν θυμόμουνα ότι είχε καθελκυστεί τελικά !!!

----------


## Apostolos

> Και το Μακεδονία τι είναι ?


Είναι ένα πλοίο απο Ιαπωνία με πανέμορφες γραμές (φορτηγοποστάλι) που προσπαθούν μήνες τώρα να το βιάσουν όσο κανένα άλλο πλοίο...
Εδώ θα δέις μερικές φώτο του βιασμού

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νέα παρουσία στο Πέραμα, ο ...βασιλέας του Ιονίου, *IONIAN KING*.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Είναι ένα πλοίο απο Ιαπωνία με πανέμορφες γραμές (φορτηγοποστάλι) που προσπαθούν μήνες τώρα να το βιάσουν όσο κανένα άλλο πλοίο...
> Εδώ θα δέις μερικές φώτο του βιασμού


*Αποστολε* κοιτουσα τς Φωτογραφες σου απο την μετασκευη του
και ομολογω οτι η πρωτη προσεγγιση μου ειναι θετικη,οι παρεμβασεις που του εγιναν σε σχεση με την αρχικη του μορφη δεν ειναι κακες,οταν το δουμε και ολοκληρωμενο θα τα πουμε καλυτερα.
ΣΣ.
Τι θα γινει με τα μονοτιμονα,πηξαμε!

----------


## Apostolos

Έχεις δίκιο. Αν δέν τραβούσανε τον καθρέφτη τοοοσο πλώρα (σιχαίνομαι ο καθρέφτης να κάνει καμπυλότητα λόγω των μάγουλών) και την πρύμη δέν την κάνανε να κλίνει όλη μαζί προς τα πίσω θα μου άρεσε. Αααα και οι τσιμινιέρες είναι πολυυυυ μικρές για το νέο του προφίλ. Αν γίνονταν κάτι στίλ έστω Μιλενονταλιάνας κάτι θα έλεγε....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην μεγάλη του Περάματος το *HELLENIC TRADER* (πρώην NAVE TRAILER), από όπου ''έπεσε'' το *PLAMER*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατέβηκε από την δεξαμενή το *HELLENIC TRADER* και επανήλθε στην προηγούμενη θέση του, δίπλα στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.

----------


## nautikos

Σημερα σαν πηρε το ματι μου το Ρ/K *Αγια Τριας* να ''_οδηγει προς το θανατο_'' το εδω και χρονια παροπλισμενο τσιμενταδικο *Aιγαιον Π*. Καλο του ταξιδι...

----------


## Apostolos

Δυστηχώς δέν το πρόλαβα να το βγάλω μία τελευταία φώτο. Το καραβάκι αυτό το έβλεπα χρόνια στο νησί να φέρνει τσιμέντο. Κρίμας...

----------


## Apostolos

To Coral βρίσκεται πλέον στο Πέραμα πιθανών για να ξεκινήσει τις εργασίες που ανεφέρθηκαν εδω

----------


## Apostolos

Αρσινόη και Νταλιάνα παρέα...
ARSINOI @ DALIANA.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δελτίο Περάματος 27-1ου-08 και έχουμε από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά :

*The Emerald - Ionian King - Λισσός - Νταλιάνα - Αρσινόη - Liberty Bell - Μακεδονία - Θάσος..... - Αίολος Κεντέρης 2.*

Σημειώστε επίσης και το *CORAL* το οποίο δεν φαίνεται στην φώτο.  :Smile: 

PERAMA_1.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2150


Στην παραπανω φωτο του φιλου Espresso Venezia παρατηρηστε στην πλωρη του Χρηστος ενα μικρο καραβακι. Φαινεται να ειναι καμμενο με αρκετες ζημιες. Μηπως ξερει κανεις ποιο ειναι η αν υπαρχει καμια φωτο του καλυτερη?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε ίσως σε βοηθήσει η πιο κάτω μεγέθυνση. Πάντως πρόκειται για σκάφος αναψυχής, όπως μπορείς και εσύ να δεις.

04.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Τωρα που το βλεπω καλυτερα οντως προκειται για yacht, οποτε και το ενδιαφερον μου παυει να υφισταται  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το θεριό *MEGA SMERALDA* (πρώην COLOR FESTIVAL),είναι από σήμερα νέος κάτοικος Περάματος.

----------


## Apostolos

Μία εικόνα 1000 λέξεις... Μα καλά ούτε ΜΙΑ όμορφη πλώρη???
PERAMA.jpg

----------


## .voyager

> Μία εικόνα 1000 λέξεις... Μα καλά ούτε ΜΙΑ όμορφη πλώρη???
> PERAMA.jpg


Eίσαι αυστηρός... Των ταχύπλοων μια χαρά είναι οι πλώρες...

----------


## Leo

Και η Μακεδονία ωραία πλώρη έχει... το απο πάνω δεν της κάθεται.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το θεριό *MEGA SMERALDA* (πρώην COLOR FESTIVAL),είναι από σήμερα νέος κάτοικος Περάματος.


Τι κάνει εδώ αυτό το βαπόρι ?Αγοράστηκε από κάποιον στην Ελλάδα ?

----------


## Apostolos

Τι κάνει εδώ αυτό το βαπόρι ?Αγοράστηκε από κάποιον στην Ελλάδα ?

Δές εδώ

----------


## nautikos

Hellooooo:mrgreen:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *IONIAN QUEEN* βρίσκεται πλέον στο Πέραμα, ενώ όπως μου είπε ...αυτόπτης μάρτυς  :Smile: , το *ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ* μετά από πολύ καιρό λείπει από την γνωστή του θέση.

Μήπως γνωρίζουμε που βρίσκεται ???

----------


## captain 83

Χτες που πέρασα για να πάω Σαλαμίνα με το καραβάκι το είδα να λείπει από την θέση του, αλλά δεν πήγε μακριά. Λίγο πιο πέρα είναι. Βέβαια δεν είναι εμφανές από την θέση που βρισκόταν πριν. Μετακινήθηκε προς την πλευρά της Δραπετσώνας για να καταλάβεις.

----------


## noulos

> Το *IONIAN QUEEN* βρίσκεται πλέον στο Πέραμα, ενώ όπως μου είπε ...αυτόπτης μάρτυς , το *ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ* μετά από πολύ καιρό λείπει από την γνωστή του θέση.
> 
> Μήπως γνωρίζουμε που βρίσκεται ???


Φαίνεται πως βαρέθηκε και πήγε μια βολτούλα να ξεπιαστεί κιόλας. Ψυχή έχει και αυτό. Πόσο να αντέξει;  :Razz:

----------


## esperos

Το  ΜΑΜΙ/ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ  βρίσκεται  στην  Γερμανική  σκάλα.

----------


## Leo

Αφού έμαθε τα Ελληνικά φαρσί τόοοοσα χρόνια Πέραμα, Σαλαμίνα... θα πήγε να εμπλουτίσει τις γνώσεις του και στα Γερμανικά  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## nautikos

Οταν λες γερμανικη σκαλα, απο ποια μπαντα της εννοεις? Απο αριστερα που εχει και κατι αλλα παραπλισμενα ή απο τη δεξια σε καποιο καρναγιο?

----------


## esperos

Πρέπει  να  είναι  στην  αριστερή  πλευρά  γιατί  του  κάνουν  παρέα  δίπλα  του  άλλα. Δυστυχώς  έχω  φωτογραφία  του  αλλά  φοβάμαι  ότι  θα  τα  κάνω  θάλασσα  με  την  διαδικασία  του  ανεβάσματος  και  έτσι  δεν  τολμώ.

----------


## nautikos

> Δυστυχώς έχω φωτογραφία του αλλά φοβάμαι ότι θα τα κάνω θάλασσα με την διαδικασία του ανεβάσματος και έτσι δεν τολμώ.


Μη μασας δεν ειναι τιποτα:mrgreen:. Αν θελεις πηγαινε εδω οπου κανεις πολυ ευκολα φωτο uploads και οταν τελειωσει κανε copy-paste στο ποστ σου το 6ο λινκ που θα βρεις (αυτο που λεει δλδ Links to original image, primary). Ειναι καλο, γιατι σου δινει τη δυνατοτητα να ανεβασεις φωτο μεγαλυτερων χαρακτηριστικων απο αυτων που επιτρεπονται στο φορουμ.

----------


## scoufgian

μερικες φωτο απο το περαμα
*copyright LEO*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3491

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3492

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3493

----------


## Nautikos II

Γεια σου ρε καλιτεχνη, ζωγραφισες!!! οι φωτο ειναι απο τον Μπρουφα η τον Αριστοβουλο;

----------


## Leo

Αριστόβουλος Β, δεν μου έκατσε Μπρούφας... :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Το Aegean Heaven στο Πέραμα απο τώρα

----------


## polykas

Το Fcat 4 στην μικρή πλωτή Περάματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *Αρσινόη* και το *Coral* επανήλθαν στο Πέραμα, μετά τον δεξαμενισμό τους στη μικρή Βασιλειάδη και στην Ελευσίνα αντίστοιχα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δελτίο Περάματος, Σάββατο 29-3-08, και έχουμε από τα αριστερά προς τα δεξιά :

*MEGA SMERALDA - THE EMERALD - ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ - ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ - ΑΡΣΙΝΟΗ - LIBERTY BELL - ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ - ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII - ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ - ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ.*

Ακόμα, το *CORAL*, ο *ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ*, και ο *ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ* (στη δεξαμενή), τα οποία δυστυχώς δεν ...χωρούσαν στη φώτο. Επιφυλλάσομαι όταν θα αγοράσω ...ελικόπτερο !!!:mrgreen:

PERAMA.jpg

----------


## polykas

Παραθέτω και εγώ μιά φωτό πανοραμική των πλωτών δεξαμενών Περάματος.





2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σύντομο λοιπόν το πέρασμα του *Νήσος Χίος* από την μεγάλη του Περάματος (μόλις μία ημέρα), ενώ νέα παρουσία μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του στην Ελευσίνα στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη, είναι το *Κρήτη ΙΙ*.

Ακόμα μετά από αρκετό καιρό ακινησίας στο Πέραμα, το *THE EMERALD* βγήκε σήμερα για ξεμούδιασμα και αυτή τη στιγμή το AIS το δείχνει στα ανοιχτά της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 1844.jpg

Εικόνα 1841.jpg

Εικόνα 1846.jpg


το Διονύσιος Σολωμός(ΙΜΟ:8909886) στην δεξαμενή στο Πέραμα χτες 14/4/2008

----------


## Leo

Ο ποιητής μας την έκανε σιωπηλά... Μήπως δεν είχε ais και γι αυτό δεν τον είδαμε?  Εύγε Καλυψώ μας ξάφνιασες.... και είναι μια βαποράρα νααααααααααα και κατακόκκινοοοοο... Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## kalypso

ανέβηκε το μεσημεράκι γιατί κατά τις 11 το πρωί δεν ήταν εκεί.Το είδα στον γυρισμό..κι εγώ ξαφνιάστηκα...:shock:

----------


## nautikos

Ειναι απο τα λιγα που μπαινει στην πλωτη δεξαμενη με το αναποδα, λογω της ιδιομορφιας της γαστρας του στην πρυμνη (catamaran style).

----------


## Nautikos II

Αστερια οι φωτογραφιες σου Kalypso, ευθυγραμισμενες και πανεμορφες:-D

----------


## Leo

Η ερώτηση μεταφέρθηκε στο πλοίο Διονύσιος Σολωμός όπου μπορείτε να σχολιάσετε και να απντήσετε τις  ερωτήσεις του φίλου μας rocinante. Θεωρώ φρόνιμο να ανεβάσεις καλυψώ μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στο θέμα.

----------


## kalypso

έγινε φίλε Leo!σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια....απλά στάθηκα λίγο τυχερή!μέχρι και υποβρυχιο είδα να βγαίνει από το ναύσταθμο!!

----------


## kalypso

PERAMA.jpg


Mega Smeralda,The Emerald,Rak Won 2,Doxa,Kriti 1,Oriongas,Erotokritos
χτες 14/4/2008 στο Πέραμα

----------


## marioskef

Αλήθεια με το Smeralda  υπάρχει κάποια δραστηριότητα?

----------


## kalypso

το μόνο που παρατήρησα ένα συνεργείο να μπαινοβγαίνει και τίποτα παραπάνω...αν και είδα να έχουν βγάλει στον κάδο και κάτι παλιά αντικείμενα.Πολύ πιθανόν να κάνουν κάποια ψιλοανακαίνηση μέσα.

----------


## kalypso

στο Mega Smeralda έχουν ξηλώσει σχεδόν τα πάντα στο γκαράζ.Από την μέση και πλώρα δεν υπάρχουν καν φώτα.Στο υπόλοιπο είναι μόνο τα emergency!!!

----------


## JASON12345

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5291
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5292
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5293
> 
> 
> το Διονύσιος Σολωμός(ΙΜΟ:8909886) στην δεξαμενή στο Πέραμα χτες 14/4/2008



Καλή μου καλυπσό,είχα μια απορία για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μπαίνουν τα πλοία στην δεξαμενή και με βοήθησες πλήρως να καταλάβω με την φοβερή φωτογραφία σου.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μία άλλη άποψη της Ν.Ε.Ζ. Περάματος από την Κυνοσούρα.

Φωτογραφία σημερινή, για τον *Απόστολο*.  :Very Happy: 

KINOSOURA.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Σιγα σιγα, θα πρεπει να κοιταμε και το Περαμα ,μιας και και ο κοσμος, θα μαζευτει απο τις δικαοπες του ,δρομολογια θα κοπουν και αντε παλι κοσμος και κοσμακης ,στα Ναυπηγεια και στις Δεξαμενες.Ετσι περα απο την παρουσια δεξαμενοπλοιων και φορτηγων πλοιων ,μας τιμησανε με τη παρουσια τους,τα Hellenic Carrier-Ηellenic Voyager-Παναγια Θαλασσινη και Μακεδονια 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12896

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12897

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12898

----------


## polykas

_Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου Scougfian._

----------


## polykas

*Πέραμα 6-9-2008.*

4-5.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Στην τελευταια φωτο του _Polykas_ φαινονται δυο μικρα Δ/Ξ. Και τα δυο εχουν ομως το ονομα *Slops 9*... Πως γινεται αυτο? Πολυ απλα κοψανε το *Slops 9* στα δυο και στο μεν ενα προσθεσανε πρυμνη, στο δε αλλο πλωρη... Καλο ε :lol:??

----------


## polykas

*Το Πρέβελης στο Πέραμα.....*

----------


## polykas

H Μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή λειτουργεί πλέον *ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ.*

----------


## polykas

*Ξεκίνησε από σήμερα η επισκεύη και η συντήρηση της μικρής πλωτής δεξαμενής.*

----------


## giorgos....

το πρέβελης τί κάνει στο πέραμα?
λόγω της γνωστής βλάβης?

----------


## scoufgian

> το πρέβελης τί κάνει στο πέραμα?
> λόγω της γνωστής βλάβης?


ναι φιλε γιωργο επισκευαζει τη βλαβη του στο στροφαλο

----------


## vinman

Κρήτη Ι και Πρέβελης τα λένε το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο..!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19206

----------


## Nautikos II

> Κρήτη Ι και Πρέβελης τα λένε το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο..!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19206


Εξαιρετικη φωτο :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ζωγραφίζεις Μανώλη μου. Εύγε. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Στο Πέραμα πρίν λίγα χρόνια,έτοιμος να φύγει για την καθιερωμένη του ναύλωση στην Tunisia Ferries!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19278


(Σπ.Κωνσταντόπουλος - Εφοπλιστής)

----------


## hayabusa

είναι ιδέα μου η ο από πάνω κύριος έχει σχετικά μικρό για το μέγεθος του βύθισμα ;

----------


## sylver23

το βυθισμα που το δες??η γενικα το λες?

----------


## hayabusa

το λέω κρίνοντας από το που βρίσκεται η ίσαλος όταν είναι στο νερό σε σχέση με φωτογραφίες από δεξαμενισμό που φαίνεται ολόκληρος ο βάπορας  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

¶ραγε πόσα χρόνια θα μείνει ακόμα στην ίδια θέση το Catamaran1 της πάλαι ποτέ Πειραικής ΑΝΕ??

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20698

----------


## papaioa_george

Έχει κανείς μια πιο προσφατη φωτογραφία του Μακεδονία , εκτός της 
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/c1217190.html ;

----------


## dimitris

papaioa_george δες στο θεμα του Μακεδονια

----------


## sylver23

*τα αδελφακια διπλα διπλα*
*18.11*

PA191866.jpg

----------


## sylver23

και 2 ακομα απο 18.11
αφιερωμενες στον μαστροπαναγο

PA180026.jpg

PA180027.jpg

----------


## vinman

> και 2 ακομα απο 18.11
> αφιερωμενες στον μαστροπαναγο
> 
> PA180026.jpg
> 
> PA180027.jpg


...και απο μένα άλλη μία για τον Sylver23 και τον mastropanago... :Wink: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20843

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστω πολυ.οταν σου λεω οτι τραβαγες τα ιδια με τον ξαδερφο μου .... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: τελικα λες να σαι??

----------


## vinman

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ.οταν σου λεω οτι τραβαγες τα ιδια με τον ξαδερφο μου ....τελικα λες να σαι??


Δεν ξέρω...Αρχίζω και προβληματίζομαι... :Razz: 
Λές να το ψάξουμε?? :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

> Δεν ξέρω...Αρχίζω και προβληματίζομαι...
> Λές να το ψάξουμε??


γιατι εδω στο nautilia βρισκουμε το σοϊ σας :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*Mε το ελικόπτερο του Polykas μία φωτό του Περάματος....*


perama.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> και 2 ακομα απο 18.11
> αφιερωμενες στον μαστροπαναγο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20829
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20831





> ...και απο μένα άλλη μία για τον Sylver23 και τον mastropanago...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20843


Σας ευχαριστω και τους 2 για την αφιερωση,αν και λιγο καθυστερημενα..!!;-)

----------


## mastrovasilis

> *Mε το ελικόπτερο του Polykas μία φωτό του Περάματος....*
> 
> 
> perama.jpg


Είπα και ΄γω δεν θα αγοράσει ελικόπτερο για να μπορεί να βγάζει αεροφωτό στις Ζώνες και στα λιμάνια. Polykas καταπληκτική.

----------


## scoufgian

η σημερινη κατασταση στο Περαμα.............Πρεβελης,Λευκα Ορη,Ερωτοκριτος,Πηνελοπη και Μακεδονια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21449

----------


## hayabusa

το Πηνελόπη δεν θα φύγει ποτέ από εκεί; το βλέπω τόσο καιρό να κάθεται και να "σαπίζει" σαν να μη νοιάζεται κανείς για την τύχη του...

----------


## kastro

Το Λευκά όρη φαίνεται πιό θηρίο και από τον Ερωτόκριτο.

----------


## esperos

> το Πηνελόπη δεν θα φύγει ποτέ από εκεί; το βλέπω τόσο καιρό να κάθεται και να "σαπίζει" σαν να μη νοιάζεται κανείς για την τύχη του...


Ίσως  περιμένει  να  δώσει  εξετάσεις  στο  ΑΣΕΠ  για  να  διοριστεί  σε  καμιά  άγονη.:lol:

----------


## sylver23

> Το Λευκά όρη φαίνεται πιό θηρίο και από τον Ερωτόκριτο.


μηπως επειδη ειναι??

----------


## sylver23

στο περαμα ειδαμε στις 31.10 το εξης πλοιο??

ρωτησαμε και μας ειπαν οτι ειναι μπαριζα.
ξερουμε τπτ για αυτο?τι ηταν πριν ?τι ακριβως κανει τωρα??(παναγιωτηηηηηηη)

PB011929.jpg

PB011932.jpg

μπαριζα.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Το FLYING DOLPHIN X στη ντάνα της HELLENIC στο καρνάγιο του Περάματος.

----------


## heraklion

Οι καλύτερες φάτσες του περάματος σήμερα.

----------


## manolis m.

Autes den einai fatses..autoi einai pisinoi...xexe!

----------


## scoufgian

λοιπον το δελτιο για σημερα ειχε 
Εξπρες Σαντορινη στη μεγαλη δεξαμενη και το Clelia II στη μικρη και καθως βαδιζουμε προς τα δεξια ,Σοφοκλης Β,Ελευθ.Βενιζελος,Ερωτοκριτος,Πηνελοπη,Μακεδονια,I  εραπετρα,Καπεταν Αλεξανδρος και καπου στο βαθος ο Θεο-φιλος!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22914

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22915

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22916

----------


## dimitris

Γιατι εδω στο nautilia.gr κανουμε φωτορεπορταζ!!! :Very Happy: 
Ωραιος ο Γιαννης!!!

----------


## sylver23

Κατά τη διαδικασία ανέλκυσης, χθες το απόγευμα, στην πλωτή δεξαμενή «ΠΑΝΟΡΜΙΤΗΣ» Ν.Π.100, η οποία ελλιμενίζεται μπροστά στο Ναυπηγείο ΨΑΡΡΟΥ στο Πέραμα, το Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ «ΜΑΓΚΝΑ ΓΚΡΕΤΣΙΑ» Ν.Π.11616 Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ πλοίο έλαβε αριστερή κλίση με αποτέλεσμα να επακουμπήσει στην αριστερή πλευρά της δεξαμενής και να παρασυρθούν μαζί σε αριστερή μόνιμη κλίση περίπου είκοσι μοιρών (20ο).
¶μεσα μέλη του ναυπηγείου προέβησαν σε ενέργειες επαναφοράς σε όρθια θέση των ανωτέρω ναυπηγημάτων, οι οποίες ολοκληρώθηκαν επιτυχώς πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα. 
Από το δωδεκαμελές (12) πλήρωμα του Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ σκάφους τραυματίστηκε ελαφρά στο πόδι μια αλλοδαπή, η οποία μεταφέρθηκε στο ΘΡΙΑΣΙΟ Νοσοκομείο για ιατρικές εξετάσεις. 
Από το περιστατικό δεν προκλήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση, ενώ από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους και των δύο ναυπηγημάτων μέχρι προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικών πιστοποίησης διατήρησης κλάσης και αξιοπλοϊας.

πηγη ΥΕΝ

----------


## polykas

*ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ σκέτο ,μπανάκι στην πλωτή Περάματος από το πρωί.*

----------


## Nautikos II

Πηνελοπη σκετο
PENELOPE [2].JPG

----------


## hayabusa

θα ξαναπιάσει δουλειά ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάντως, σε ότι αφορά την Αδριατική και ειδικότερα το Ελλάδα-Μπάρι, οι πληροφορίες μου λένε πως ο καπτά Μίμης δε σκοπεύει να διπλώσει άμεσα το IONIAN KING. Στο Μπρίντιζι υπάρχει το IONIAN SKY και στην Αλβανία το IONIAN GLORY. Οπότε.......????

----------


## sylver23

Βυθίστηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ «ΚΑΛΥΨΩ Ι» Ν.Θ. 829 , ενώ ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο σε πλωτό γερανό στη ράδα του Περάματος πολύ κοντά στην ακτή, από άγνωστη αιτία.
Κατά την βύθιση δεν επέβαινε κανένας στο ανωτέρω σκάφος, ενώ δεν έχει, μέχρι στιγμής, παρατηρηθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση .
Διενεργείται προανάκριση από την Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος.
πηγη

----------


## Rocinante

Μια εικονα του Περαματος 06-01-2009

per_0089.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

o Λευτέρης και το παλάτι περιμένουν για μπανάκι ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Βυθίστηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ «ΚΑΛΥΨΩ Ι» Ν.Θ. 829 , ενώ ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο σε πλωτό γερανό στη ράδα του Περάματος πολύ κοντά στην ακτή, από άγνωστη αιτία.
> Κατά την βύθιση δεν επέβαινε κανένας στο ανωτέρω σκάφος, ενώ δεν έχει, μέχρι στιγμής, παρατηρηθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση .
> Διενεργείται προανάκριση από την Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος.
> πηγη


Υπαρχει καμια φωτογραφια ;

----------


## polykas

_Στην μεγάλη πλωτή Περάματος το Μαρινάκι._.. :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

στις 8/2 στο περαμα στα ναυπηγεια ειδα μια παντοφλα να ναυπηγειτε καθως και αλλο ενα διπλα του σαν κλειστου τυπου.
ξερουμε ποια ειναι??
επισης στην φωτο διακρινεται η πρυμη του γιωργης

P2083508.jpg

----------


## CORFU

νομιζω πωs προοριζεται για την γραμμη Αγια Μαρινα-Νεα Στυρα με το ονομα Αποστοληs.T.

----------


## esperos

Αυτή  είναι  πιο  στρουμπουλή  για  όσους  προτιμούν  τις  ολίγον  τι  γεμάτες  :Wink: 

ΠΛΩΡΗ.JPG

----------


## apollo_express

Αυτό κατασκευάζεται ή απλώς ήταν να κατασκευαστεί και έμεινε;

----------


## Eng

Μπα  μην νομιζεις μικρουλι είναι!! Μόλις 28000 τονους DWT.
Απλά είναι όλο στον αφρό.. Δεν έχει υπερκατασκευή ούτε και ballast! Έτσι απλά στεκεται στον αφρό.

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοιο εχει μετακινηθεί εδώ και πολύ καιρο τότε που τα ναυλα ήταν στα ύψη. Θυμίζει έντονα την ιστορία του KIVELI που μετα απο πολλά χρονια παροπλισμου στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας το αποπεράτωσαν στο Πέραμα. Μάλλον δέν πρόλαβε αυτό τις καλές εποχές και αναμένει τα καλύτερα...

----------


## Eng

Πάντως στους παρατηρητικούς, στην πρωτη φωτο, υπάρχουν λαμάκια στο shell τα οποία μπαίνουν κατα την συγκόλληση των φύλλων ελασματων ωστε να επιτυγχανεται το ζύγισμα του ενος φύλλου με το άλλο. Κάθε τετράδα είναι και ενα φύλλο.

----------


## helatros68

Και μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου από την πρύμη στις 14.2.2009

----------


## sylver23

*Απο 10/05/2009*
*Ας δουμε τις εργασιες σε τρεις νεοτευκτες παντοφλες (αμφιπλωρα).*

*P5101925.jpg*
*P5101927.jpg*
*P5101930.jpg*


*Επισης στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικη ηταν και το παρακατω εμπορικο τραβηγμενο εξω*



*P5101926.jpg*



*Και τελος η μικρη πλωτή δεξαμενή βρισκεται σε σταδιο επισκευης*

*P5101978.jpg*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια πολυ ιαπωνικη φωτο στο περαμα απο το καικι ενος πολυ φιλου απο την ικαρια 


PERAMA.JPG

----------


## japan

Καλά ρε φίλε αυτό το καίκι του φίλου σου ήρθε από την Ικαρία για να σε κάνει βόλτες στο Πέραμα; Πάντως η φωτό είναι για άλλη μια φόρα εξαιρετική θα έλεγα. Την επόμενη φορά ρίξε κάνα τηλ να πάμε παρέα αν γίνεται.

----------


## dimitris

Ενα απο τ'αμφιλωρα που αναρωτιεται ο Sylver οπως κι εγω για ποιον κατασκευαζεται(Κροατια μου μυριζει) απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Καλά ρε φίλε αυτό το καίκι του φίλου σου ήρθε από την Ικαρία για να σε κάνει βόλτες στο Πέραμα; Πάντως η φωτό είναι για άλλη μια φόρα εξαιρετική θα έλεγα. Την επόμενη φορά ρίξε κάνα τηλ να πάμε παρέα αν γίνεται.


Ειναι καινουργιο και το παρελαβε απο το καρναγιο ο πολυ καλος μου φιλος και αυτη ηταν δοκιμαστικη βολτα εχει και αλλες φωτο βεβαια το καικι σημερα ειναι στην ικαρια και λεγεται θεμις ειναι στο αγιο

----------


## Thanasis89

Να πω για το αμφίπλωρο πως αν και το περιμένα όμορφο, είναι αρκετά άσχημο και ψηλό. Καλά κουράγια στους επιβάτες... 

Τώρα θα ήθελα να ζητήσω από τα παιδιά στον που είναι "πολιτισμό"  :Very Happy:  μήπως έχουν δει τίποτα άλλα αμφίπλωρα στο ίδιο σημείο. Καθώς περιμένουμε δύο στον Ωρωπό και θα ήθελα να τα δω... Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## sylver23

Το εχω δει το συγκεκριμενο καικι και μπορω να πω οτι ειναι εξαιρετικο!!Τα καλοκαιρια κανει και βολτουλες σευχελες(παραλια) -αγιο.Να ναι καλα ο πολυ καλος μας φιλος απο την ικαρια που το χει σε τετοια αριστη κατασταση

----------


## polykas

_Το cargo ΑΝΑMCARA 2 στην Μεγάλη Πλωτή Περάματος..._

----------


## Leo

Στην Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη περάματος το Hellenic Voyager από σήμερα.

Επίσης εκεί έδεσε πριν από λίγο και το ROPAX 2 το οποίο είχε δεξαμενιστεί στην *Σύρο* (για μια μέρα). Αυτό σημαίνει κάτι??? ίσως και να άλλαξε χέρια. Πάντως παραδίπλα του είναι και το ROPAX 1.

----------


## Leo

Σε μερικές εικόνες οι θαμώνες, αυτή την εποχή, της Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης στο Πέραμα, την Κυριακή 06.09.09.

Princess T, Penelope, ROPAX 1
P12303560.jpg

Sunflower, ROPAX 2, Makedonia
P12303561.jpg


Blue Monarch, Aeolos Kenteris, Red Sea II
P12303562.jpg

Έχει και συνέχεια δεξιότερα, θα δούμε τις κατασκευές νέων αμφίπλωρων και όχι μόνο. Λήψεις από την Κυνόσουρα,

----------


## hayabusa

To Μακεδονία ειναι να το λυπάσαι...Ηρθε με πολλές υποσχέσεις και τώρα...το μέλλον του διαγράφεταιμάλλον άσχημο

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενα απο τ'αμφιλωρα που αναρωτιεται ο Sylver οπως κι εγω για ποιον κατασκευαζεται(Κροατια μου μυριζει) απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39203


Eίναι ένα από τα 5-6 αδελφάκια που ναυπηγούνται για λογαριασμό των Δανών. Όμοια του KANHAVE.

----------


## giorgos....

νυχτερινή λήψη του Κεντέρη στο Πέραμα..
Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το nautilia.gr και ειδικότερα στους Sylver23, Stefanosp, theofilos-ship, kappas..
αυτοί ξέρουν..

----------


## theofilos-ship

> νυχτερινή λήψη του Κεντέρη στο Πέραμα..
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το nautilia.gr και ειδικότερα στους Sylver23, Stefanosp, theofilos-ship, kappas..
> αυτοί ξέρουν..


Πολυ ομορφη φωτο.Αλλα η παρεα μας ακομη καλυτερη ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## helatros68

Τρεις  φωτογραφιες της επισκευαστικης ζωνης Περαματος στις 14.12.2009.



perama 14.12.09.jpg

perama 2 14.12.09.jpg

perama 3 14.12.09.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Θα κάνω ένα σχόλιο στις τέλειες φώτο σου:
 Χ Α Μ Ο Σ  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

Αλλο ενα πλοιο εγκατελειψε χθες το Περαμα.
Δεν γνωριζω τιποτα για αυτο παρα μονο τον προορισμο του. Aliaga.
Ο μεταφορεας του εγινε γνωστος με την ιστορια του Γεωργιος Εξπρες.
Ονομα ρυμουλκου Αγιος Νεκταριος 
Απο την θεση ομως που παρελαβε το πλοιο δεν φαινεται να ηταν καποιο γνωστο μας. Στη γυρω περιοχη βρισκονται αρκετα γνωριμα γιαυτο και η αρχικη μου ανησυχια.
Αυτη τη στιγμη το Αγιος Νεκταριος με το αγνωστο πλοιο βρισκεται νοτια των Ψαρων...

----------


## helatros68

Μερος της επισκευαστικης ζωνης Περαματος στις 15.1.2010.

perama 15.1.2010.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Επισκευαστική Ζώνη Περάματος 23-1-2010.
_

polykas6.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ooo ωραία φώτο !!
λίγο πιο αρίστερα ??:mrgreen:

----------


## polykas

_Στην μεγάλη πλωτή Περάματος το Neptune Hellas..._

----------


## polykas

_Βλάβη στην μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή Περάματος και αναστολή των πλοίων που ήταν στο πρόγραμμα για δεξαμενισμό._

----------


## polykas

_Γύρω στον μήνα μάλλον θα πάρει η ζημιά στην μεγάλη πλωτή..._

----------


## CHRISTOS 82

ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ

----------


## polykas

_Πέραμα 27-2-2010._

POLIKAS 1-.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

polykas εχουν σβηστει τα σινιαλα απο την τσιμινιερα του ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ η μου φαινεται?

----------


## Αρτεμισία

Οπος μπορείς να δεις εδω ναι. Δευτερο ποστ.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ευχαριστω..αυτο δεν μου αρεσει καθολου βεβαια!πωληση-ναυλωση?

----------


## Αρτεμισία

Δεν νομίζω. Μπορεί να είχε σκουριάσει και να το ξαναβάφουνε.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Δυσκολο διοτι τα σινιαλα στα φουγαρα των ΚΡΗΤΗ ειναι μεταλικα και προεξεχουν αν δεις σε φωτο τους..και εκτος αυτου γιατι δεν τα εβαφαν κατευθειαν μπλε?το κιτρινο απο πανω που κολλαει?(μιλαω για το ΑΝΕΚ κ την κρητη)αρα η' ετοιμαζεται για κατι απ αυτα που ανεφερα παραπανω η' θα κανουν στραβη την κρητη οπως στα αριαδνη,βενιζελος,λατω.

----------


## Αρτεμισία

Μπορεί αυτό το μεταλικό να το αλλάξουνε.

----------


## knossos palace

συγνωμη για την ενοχλιση αλλα εκτος απο το φουγαρο μηπως εχουν αφαιρεση και τμημα του σκεπαστρου του κρητη? :Surprised: ops:¨ενοω το σκεπαστρο του τελευτεου deck.

----------


## kapas

> _Πέραμα 27-2-2010._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79281


 ξερει καποιος ποιο πλοιο ειναι απεναντι δεμενο με τα κοκκινα σινιαλα??

----------


## marioskef

O Ζακυνθινος Σολωμος

----------


## Leo

Από την Δευτέρα του Πάσχα, αγκαλιά η όμορφη Αριάδνη δίπλα στον σφαιράτο Ετζίαν Χέβεν....

DSCN5450areh.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

σημερα απο την μικρη του περαματος,προς απολαυση του ΙΟΝΙΣ και περιμενοντας τον pantelis2009 εβγαλα και τους μολου....

εχουμε και λεμε απο δεξια παντα
coral-aegian heven-ariadnh-kriti I-ionian king-ionian sky-penelope
aaa.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Παναγία Θαλασσινή και Αίολος Κεντέρης σήμερα στο Πέραμα!* 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87598

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87599

----------


## polykas

_Αξίζει να πάτε να την δείτε.Αύριο λήγει..._


polykas2-.jpg

----------


## Leo

Σημερινό δελτίο με πλούσιο ρο-ρο υλικό και δυό επιβατιγά έτοιμα για απόπλου

Ionian Sky & Penelope

001nzpDSCN9804.jpg

Saronic Star

002nzpDSCN9805.jpg

Colossus

003nzpDSCN9807.jpg

Aegean Heaven

004nzpDSCN9808.jpg

Ippotis

005nzpDSCN9810.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Ας διαβάσουμε και κάτι διαφορετικό!

*Από τον Θρόνο του Ξέρξη*

Πηγή : Ikariamag

----------


## pantelis2009

Η θαλαμηγός που ήταν πολλά χρόνια ατελείωτη μέσα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ σε λίγο δεν θα υπάρχει, όσοι την φωτογραφίσατε....έχει καλώς.
Πως ήταν στις 15/10/2007 και πως στις 28/12/2012. Πλέον μπορεί να μην υπάρχει .....τίποτε.

ΘΑΛΑΜΗΓΟΣ - ΝΑΥΣΙ Π&#.jpgΘΑΛΑΜΗΓΟΣ ΝΑΥΣΙ 04 28-12-2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο οτι ξερω αυτο το σκαφος το 2007 ειχε περιελθει στην  VARIETY CRUISES με σκοπο να γινει 5 καταρτο κρουαζιεροπλοιο.Παντως θυμαμαι οτι η ναυπηγηση του ξεκινησε στα τελη του 2000 και εφτασε ως το σταδιο αποπερατωσης που ξερουμε σε χρονο ρεκορ

----------


## opelmanos

Λατω και Ιεράπετρα από τον  Τύμβο Σαλαμίνας

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού πήγε εκεί, για να γυρίσεις στο λιμάνι πέρασες δίπλα απο το σπίτι μου.  :Pride: 
Υπέροχη φωτο και ο Κωσταντής ανάμεσα τους με ρότα τον Πειραιά.

----------


## opelmanos

Σαν νησί μου άρεσε γιατί ήταν μια κοντινή  απόδραση από την Αθήνα

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω αν κανείς απο σας έχει δει τη μικρξαμενή του Περάματος να λείπει απο τη θέση της, αλλά εγώ δεν την έχω ξανα δεί.
Εδώ στις 14/01/2013 βρίσκετε πλαγιοδετημένη στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ, δίπλα στο ΛΑΤΩ.

ΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 01 14-01-2.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πολύ ευχάριστο αυτό που μας περιγράφεις φίλε Παντελή! Επιτέλους μετά από 1,5 χρόνο περίπου θα ξεκινήσουν εργασίες επισκευής της, ώστε να μπορεί να φιλοξενεί και πάλι πλοία στα σωθικά της! Μία ευχάριστη νότα στη μαυρίλα της εθνικής μας ναυπηγοεπισκευής!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πολύ ευχάριστο αυτό που μας περιγράφεις φίλε Παντελή! Επιτέλους μετά από 1,5 χρόνο περίπου θα ξεκινήσουν εργασίες επισκευής της, ώστε να μπορεί να φιλοξενεί και πάλι πλοία στα σωθικά της! Μία ευχάριστη νότα στη μαυρίλα της εθνικής μας ναυπηγοεπισκευής!


Έτσι είναι φίλε Νεκτάριε. 1,5 χρόνο τους πήρε για να μοιράσουν ......το πόσο μίζα θα πάρει ό καθένας τους. Δεν βλέπουν τα χάλια που έχουμε.
Ας δούμε και τις νέες βάσεις τις δεξαμενής που είναι έτοιμες εδώ και καιρό. Να δούμε πότε πλέον θα αρχίσουν τις δουλειές, ώστε να αρχίσει να δουλεύει η δεξαμενή και να αρχίσουν να δουλεύουν οι εργάτες της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής.

ΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 03 14-01-2.jpgΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 05 14-01-2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η συνέχεια του ποστ 159. Κρίμα που αυτή η πλώρη δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ.
Για το φίλο Κώστα που πάντα έχει μιά πληροφορία ....... γιά όλα.

ΘΑΛΑΜΗΓΟΣ ΝΑΥΣΙ 05 28-12-2.jpgΘΑΛΑΜΗΓΟΣ ΝΑΥΣΙ 07 28-12-2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη που τόσα πλοία κατασκευάστηκαν και δεξαμενίστηκαν, απ' ότι έμαθα αλλάζει χέρια. Το πέρνει ο Κος. Σπανόπουλος και θα θα το τροποποιήσει ώστε να δεξαμενίζονται κότερα και yacht. Πιστεύω να το παρακολουθήσουμε απο κοντά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εργασίες για για την αντικατάσταση στις μπουκάλες (δεν ξέρω αν λέγονται έτσι) της μικρής δεξαμενής έχουν αρχίσει. Ο πλωτός γερανός είναι ήδη εκεί και όπως βλέπουμε η αντικατάσταση έχει αρχίσει, ενώ η δεξαμενή βρίσκετε πλαγιοδεμένη στον ΟΠΛ. 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένη στις 30/01/2013 από το Έλενα Φ.

ΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 15 30-01-2.jpgΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 16 30-01-2.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Παντέλο, μια χαρά το καταλαβαίνουμε και όπως το λες. Κανονικά το λένε πυλώνα αγκύρωσης (DOLPHIN)

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Γιώργο για την πληροφορία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι άκουσα οι εργασίες για τη συντήρηση και την αντικατάσταση των πυλώνων αγκύρωσης (όπως μας είπε ο φίλος Ιθάκη) έχουν σταματήσει, γιατί το κράτος δεν πληρώνει αυτόν που έχει αναλάβει το έργο.
Έρε μπουρλότο που χρειάζονται. :Indecisiveness: 

ΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 17 24-02-2.jpgΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 18 24-02-2.jpg

----------


## despo

Απο ποιόν να ξεκινήσεις ομως ; Και μετα σε παραμυθιάζουν οτι 'είναι συνεπές το κράτος στις υποχρεώσεις του' !!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τα υπολλείματα απο τους πυλώνες αγκύρωσης που είναι παρατημένα μπροστά απο εκεί που ήταν η μικρή δεξαμενή.
Άραγε για πόσο καιρό θα βρίσκονται εκεί;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

ΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 20 04-03-2.jpgΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 22 04-03-2.jpgΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 23 04-03-2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως είχα γράψει και λίγα ποστ πριν, το ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη πουλήθηκε.
Ήδη οι εργασίες ανάπλασης του χώρου έχουν αρχίσει. Το ένα βάζο το πήραν απο το ναυπηγείο ΕΝΘΩΜ (το άλλο δεν ξέρω) και οι εγαταστάσεις άρχισαν να ξηλώνονται. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Δασκαλογιάννης.

ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΓΙ&#937.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Γειά σου Παντέλο, πάντα πρώτος στην κάλυψη της ζώνης.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και δύο κοντινές. Για το φίλο Ιθάκη.

ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΓΙ&#937.jpgΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΓΙ&#937.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Thank you Pantelis..... έχουμε εικόνα του τι θα κάνουν????

----------


## pantelis2009

Κοίτα στο ποστ 168 :Fat: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Η θαλαμηγό που δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ, όταν την διαλύουν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Πλέον δεν υπάρχει τίποτε και ο χώρος έχει καθαριστή.

ΘΑΛΑΜΗΓΟΣ ΝΑΥΣΙ 08 14-01-2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CLIPPER MARIA στις 13-03-2013 πραγματοποιώντας διάφορες εργασίες στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, ενώ δίπλα του φαίνονται ωραία σκαριά.
Φωτο πάνω απο το Παντοκράτωρ.

CLIPPER MARIA 01 13-03-2013.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θαυμασια φωτο φιλε Παντελη!

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον ο Κος Σπανόπουλος αγόρασε και το ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη και το ναυπηγείο Γλυνού που είναι ακριβώς δίπλα, γιατί γίνονται εργασίες και στα δύο. Ας δούμε πως φαίνονται και τα δύο τώρα απο το δρόμο, ώστε να έχουμε εικόνα τη θα κάνει.....στην πορεία.
Για τους φίλους Κώστα, Γιώργο και όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΓΙ&#937.jpgΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΓΛΥΝΟΣ 01 1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές η μικρή Περάματος ήταν στη θέση της και μισοβαμμένη. Τώρα πότε θα λειτουργήσει..........άγνωστο!!!!!!!!!!

ΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 25 20-03-2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πριν (11/03) και το μετά (20/03). Απ' ότι φαίνετε δεν θα μείνει τίποτε όρθιο και θα κατασκευαστούν νέες εγκαταστάσεις. Ίδωμεν.

ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΓΙ&#937.jpgΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΓΙ&#937.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η ανάπλαση του χώρου συνεχίζεται. Τα συνεργεία δουλεύουν στο full και σίγουρα ο Κος. Σπανόπουλος θα δώσει ένα ωραίο αποτέλεσμα. Όπως είχε κάνει με το Γερμανικό φρούριο που υπήρχε στην Πούντα Σαλαμίνας, που το αναπαλαίωσε και έφτιαξε τα γραφεία του, το ίδιο κάνει όπως βλέπετε και με το κτήριο στο Πέραμα. Θα το παρακολουθήσουμε όσο μπορούμε και θα δούμε το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΓΙ&#937.jpgΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΓΙ&#937.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μαούνα αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων, που ήταν βυθισμένη δίπλα στο Μακεδονία στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, την έβγαλε γερανός στις 27/03/2013.

ΜΑΟΥΝΑ 01 27-03-2013.jpgΜΑΟΥΝΑ 02 27-03-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όποιος έμπαινε μέσα και θυμάτε το ναυπηγείο................όπως βλέπει, τιποτε δεν έμεινε όρθιο. Γενική ανακατάταξη των χώρων. Πιστεύω ...... όταν τελειώσει, θα είναι το μεγαλύτερο και πιο σύγχρονο για την εξαγωγή yacht.

ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΓΙ&#937.jpgΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΓΙ&#937.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Μαούνα αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων


Για να το πούμε λίγο πιο σωστά, πρόκεται για μπάρτζα. Παντελή, ευχαριστούμε πολύ που μας κρατάς σε επαφή με τις εργασίες μετατροπή του ναυπηγείου. Έχεις κανένα νεότερο σχετικά με την μικρή πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος; Οι εργασίες πάλι σταμάτησαν;

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πάει φιλε Νεκτάριε απο κει (λόγο σκύλων).
Ας δούμε το φορτηγό SPILIANI στις 15-04-2013 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ να έχει βγάλει άξονα και προπέλα.

SPILIANI 01 15-04-2013.jpgSPILIANI 03 15-04-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

21 Απριλίου στο Πέραμα, με _AEGEAN PEARL, ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π_,

14_21-04-13.jpg

και ...bonus, Πέραμα με αρκετή δόση Σαλαμίνας.

15_21-04-13.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πέραμα 2007. Τότε που υπήρχε ακόμη δουλειά και στο βάθος Σαλαμίνα.
Φωτο που υπάρχει στο γραφείο του φίλου Γιώργου Φραντζή.

ΠΕΡΑΜΑ 2007.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πέρασαν 2 μήνες απο το τελευταίο ποστ που έκανα για την μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος και προχθές είδα αυτά. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

ΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 26 22-05-2.jpgΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 27 22-05-2.jpgΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ 28 22-05-2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το TORM GUDRYN όπως φαινόταν απο την Κυνόσουρα και μετά στην ΝΑΥΣΙ για τις επισκευές που κάνει.

TORM GUDRYN 01 20-05-2013.jpgTORM GUDRYN 02 22-05-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πρώην ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη και νυν Σπανόπουλου. Η αναναίωση θα είναι ριζική και οι δουλειές προχωρούν.

ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΓΙ&#937.jpgΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΓΙ&#937.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_12/10/2013_ και στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος βλέπουμε από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά τα παρακάτω ...αντικείμενα των πόθων μας :
_HELLENIC MASTER, HELLENIC TRADER, ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι, ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ_ και _ISABELLA I_.

13.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

> _12/10/2013_ και στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος βλέπουμε από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά τα παρακάτω ...αντικείμενα των πόθων μας :
> _HELLENIC MASTER, HELLENIC TRADER, ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι, ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ_ και _ISABELLA I_.
> 
> 13.jpg



*Update: 10/1/2014*

H ANEK απ' ότι φαίνεται μπορεί με το στόλο της να καλύψει όλη την περιοχή της ΝΑΥΣΙ!!!

DSCN2165.jpg

Σοφοκλής Β., Λευκά Όρη, Κρήτη Ι, Ιεράπετρα Λ., Hellenic Spirit, Ελ. Βενιζέλος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μάλλον ο Κος Σπανόπουλος αγόρασε και το ναυπηγείο Καραγιώργη και το ναυπηγείο Γλυνού που είναι ακριβώς δίπλα, γιατί γίνονται εργασίες και στα δύο.


Ένα χρόνο μετά την πρώτη είδηση που μας είχε μεταφέρει ο φίλος Παντελής, και αφού ακολούθησαν και άλλα δικά του ποστ με φωτογραφίες της πορείας των εργασιών, ας δούμε το νέο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα (αριστερά στη φωτό), που ξεκίνησε ήδη την λειτουργία του στον χώρο όπου παλαιότερα βρισκόντουσαν τα ναυπηγεία Καραγεώργη και Γλυνού. Διακρίνονται βέβαια καθαρά οι νέες προβλήτες και εγκαταστάσεις που φτιάχτηκαν, και μπορεί να γίνει μία σύγκριση για το πως ήταν παλαιότερα ο χώρος, βλέποντας δεξιά στη φωτό τα ναυπηγεία ΕΛΘΩΜ και Ατσαλάκη. 

IMG_0071.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για περίπου δύο χρόνια παρέμενε ανενεργή η μικρή πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος λόγω της ζημιάς που είχε προκληθεί σ' έναν απ' τους πυλώνες της. Τώρα πλέον είναι έτοιμη και μπορεί να δεχθεί πλοίο στα σωθικά της! Επιτέλους!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μικρό τάνκερ _TRABUNKER_ που είχε αγοραστεί την ίδια εποχή και από την ίδια εταιρεία με το _TRACARRIER (ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ - ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ)_, και μαζί είχαν σχηματίσει επί χρόνια (από το 2005) _μίνι ντάνα_ στη ράδα του Περάματος, εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στην ίδια θέση όπου και βυθίστηκε το _ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_ το 2010, αλλά δέκα σχεδόν χρόνια μετά το ντάνιασμα - εγκατάλειψη του αρχίζει πλέον να αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά προβλήματα όπως βλέπουμε και στην παρακάτω σημερινή φωτό (το μεσαίο πλοίο).

IMG_0210.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Η πρόσβαση πλέον στο Πέραμα απαγορευεται στούς μή έχοντες εργασία με μπάρες και προσωπικό του ΟΛΠ. Φώτο τέλος απο εκει... Να είναι καλά ο Μπρόυφας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος λοιπόν τα _ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ_, _ΛΑΤΩ_ και _ISABELLA I_,

IMG_0178.jpg
_7 Ιουνίου 2014_

καθώς και τα _TERA JET_, _ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ_ και _ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ_ που επέστρεψε μετά τον δεξαμενισμό στην Σύρο.

IMG_0204.jpg
_7 Ιουνίου 2014_

Στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος βρίσκεται το _ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ_, ενώ τα _FLYING CAT 1 & 3_ που _είχαμε δει πριν ένα μήνα_ στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα, έχουν μεταφερθεί και βρίσκονται πάλι τραβηγμένα έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου (πρώην Καραγεώργη) στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SAMAHER 1 ενώ ήταν δεμένο σε ντάνα του Περάματος 2 χρόνια, ο φακός μου το συνέλαβε να έχει βγει στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα.

SAMAHER 1 01 02-08-2012.jpg SAMAHER 1 05 16-09-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην κεντρική προβλήτα ξανάσμιξαν τα αδελφάκια. Δίπλα τους το Container ship                     _ELAFONISOS_ (1999 - IMO 9179816), και το τάνκερ _METEORA_ (2009 - IMO 9322944).

IMG_0498.jpg

Στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου το αλιευτικό _SEA STAR_, στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ το φορτηγό _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΞΕΝΙΑ_ (1981 - ΙΜΟ 8016902) και το τάνκερ _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ (1991 - ΙΜΟ 8917170)....(από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά).

IMG_0105.jpg

Στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή η παντοφλίτσα _ΙΑΣΩΝ_, το εφοδιαστικό _ΕΚΟ 5_, η υδροφόρα _ΛΙΝΔΟΣ_ (1973 - IMO 7312610) και η υπό κατασκευή πλωτή δεξαμενή για την οποία μας έχει μιλήσει ο Παντελής.

IMG_0458.jpg

Στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ το μικρό _CALLISTO_, οι παντόφλες _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_ και _ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ Κ_, και δεξιά δύο - τρία πανέμορφα αλιευτικά,

IMG_0430.jpg

τα οποία πριν δύο εβδομάδες ήταν τραβηγμένα έξω στο διπλανό ναυπηγείο ΑΤΛΑΣ.

IMG_0129.jpg

Είδαμε ακόμα το _ΖΕΥΣ Δ_, το πάλαι ποτέ _ΤΗΝΟΣ ΣΚΑΙ_, το ρυμουλκό _ΕΚΤΩΡ_, το _ΣΑΟΝΗΣΟΣ_, και την παντόφλα _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΛΕΝΗ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία διόρθωση σε όλα αυτά και ωραία που μας είπε ο Γιώργος. Το τάνκερ Ειρήνη είναι στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, και δεν ξέρω αν το ΕΚΟ 5 που είναι στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή είναι αυτό που μου έλεγε ότι θα έλθει για scrap.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FRATZESCOS φωτογραφημένο σήμερα 08-02-2015 από την Κυνόσουρα, στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ που βρίσκεται έμπλωρο .....προφανώς για εργασίες συντήρησης στην προπέλα του.

FRATZESCOS 01 08-02-2015.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Πρέπει να έχει μπλεχτεί κανένα δίχτυ στη προπέλα του.  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρωτομαγιά στο Πέραμα.

Και στην κεντρική προβλήτα βλέπουμε τέρμα αριστερά το _SUPERFAST XII_ και ...τέρμα δεξιά τα _TERA JET_ και _SPEEDRUNNER III_.

IMG_0226.jpg
_Πέραμα - 01/05/2015_

Ενδιάμεσα, έξι (6) πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ (μήνα Μάιο). Από αριστερά, _ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ, ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ Β, ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ, HELLENIC SPIRIT, ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ_.

----------


## SteliosK

Πέραμα 
28/06/2015

sk_0202.jpg

Όλα μαζί
02/07/2015
sk_0260.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη Περάματος 11/10/2015

IMG_20151011_095630-01.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ_ δεξαμενίζεται, και δεμένες δίπλα του στην προβλήτα οι υδροφόρες του κ. Λεβεντάκη, _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Λ_, _ΦΙΛΙΑΤΡΑ_ και _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣΛ_.

IMG_0367.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/10/2015_

Και πάλι το _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ_ στην δεξαμενή, την ώρα που το _ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ_ καταπλέει στο Πέραμα και κάνει ανάποδα για να δέσει στην κεντρική προβλήτα.

IMG_0275.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/10/2015_

_ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π_ και _GALAXY_ (ex. BANASA) στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος.

IMG_0239.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/10/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος ότι  βραδινές ώρες της 07/10/2016 προσέκρουσαν μεταξύ τους, λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών,  τα πλοία Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ «ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ» Ν. Χανίων 20, Φ/Γ «ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ» σημαίας Λιβερίας και το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ «ΤΑΛΑΤΟΝ» Ν.Π. 12394, τα οποία βρίσκονταν πρυμνοδετημένα το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο, στο θαλάσσιο χώρο εντός του μεσαίου προβλήτα της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης Περάματος.
Αποτέλεσμα της πρόσκρουσης ήταν η πρόκληση μόνο υλικών ζημιών, χωρίς να υπάρξει τραυματισμός ή να προκληθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
Από το Δ ΄Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά που διενεργεί την προανάκριση απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους των ανωτέρω πλοίων μέχρι προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης – αξιοπλοΐας από τους παρακολουθούντες τα πλοία νηογνώμονες. 
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενημερώθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος ότι  βραδινές ώρες της 07/10/2016 προσέκρουσαν μεταξύ τους, λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών,  τα πλοία Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ «ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ» Ν. Χανίων 20, Φ/Γ «ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ» σημαίας Λιβερίας και το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ «ΤΑΛΑΤΟΝ» Ν.Π. 12394, τα οποία βρίσκονταν π
> ΠΗΓΗ


 Δλδ το ΛΑΤΩ ξανά με ελληνική σημαία κ μετονομασμένο ΤΑΛΑΤΟΝ όπως έχει ειπωθεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο εικόνες χθεσινές από το Πέραμα. Το _BLUE STAR 1_ μόλις έχει δέσει στην κεντρική προβλήτα δίπλα στο _ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ_, και λίγο πιό δίπλα _ΛΑΤΩ_ και _OLYMPIC CHAMPION_ έχοντας ανάμεσα τους το ......μικρούλι _SUPERFERRY II_.

IMG_0251.jpg__IMG_0247.jpg
_Πέραμα - 29/10/2016_

----------


## avvachrist

Να ρωτήσω... Η μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή στο Πέραμα δεν λειτουργεί;

----------


## andria salamis

> Να ρωτήσω... Η μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή στο Πέραμα δεν λειτουργεί;


Αν θυμάμαι καλά,απο αρχές Απριλίου δεν λειτουργεί.

----------


## avvachrist

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά,απο αρχές Απριλίου δεν λειτουργεί.


8 μήνες δηλαδή σχεδόν. Και ο λόγος ποιος είναι;

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί κάτι .....εργατοπατέρες ξύνουν τα..........@

----------


## avvachrist

> Γιατί κάτι .....εργατοπατέρες ξύνουν τα..........@


Καλά αυτό είναι γνωστό εδώ και χρόνια... Γι' αυτό έχουμε φτάσει και σε αυτό το σημείο. Απλά ρωτάω αν έχει κάποια βλάβη και δεν λειτουργεί;

----------


## leo85

Είχα ακούσει ότι θα έκανε συντηρηση όπως είχε κάνει και η μικρή δεξαμενή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....μέσω αυτών των εικόνων, ίσως μπορούμε κατά πολύ μεγάλη προσέγγιση να τοποθετηθούμε ως προς τον χώρο (σημερινό) που κατασκευάστηκε το πλοίο (ΝΑΞΟΣ). Γνωρίζουμε βέβαια ότι επισήμως ως κατασκευαστής του (Builder) αναφέρονται τα "Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος", όχι όμως το που ακριβώς λειτουργούσαν.





> Ο τίτλος ήταν "κ Ιτέας".Εκεί μάλλον κολλάει το "Ηνωμένα". Το γιατί ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να μάθω,αν κ τότε ήδη ήμουν ενεργός καραβολάτρης.





> _Εδω κατι αναφερει _ 
> http://karteria1.blogspot.gr/2012/07...post_6275.html


Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ για να είμαστε ακόμα πιό σωστοί πρέπει να πούμε ότι η πλήρης και ακριβής ονομασία ήταν :

_Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία ΑΝΒΕ Πέραμα - Ιτέα Α.Ε._ 

όχι "κ Ιτέας". Τώρα όμως δεν ξέρω αν αυτός ο "τίτλος" (ή καλύτερα "επωνυμία" ???) ήταν ο .....διεθνώς επίσημος της εταιρείας, ή το "Πέραμα - Ιτέα" ήταν μόνο για εσωτερική προβολή και κατά κάποιον τρόπο διαφήμιση του μελλοντικού ναυπηγείου στην Ιτέα (που βέβαια ποτέ δεν υλοποιήθηκε). Και το λέω αυτό διότι και για το ΝΑΞΟΣ αλλά και για όλα τα άλλα πλοία που γνωρίζουμε με βεβαιότητα ότι κατασκευάστηκαν από τα συγκεκριμμένα ναυπηγεία, σε όλες τις διεθνείς βάσεις δεδομένων ως κατασκευαστής αναφέρεται : "Builder : United Shipping Yard, Athens, Greece", δεν αναφέρεται καθόλου και πουθενά δηλαδή το "Πέραμα - Ιτέα".

Είναι ωστόσο βέβαιο ότι ο όρος "Ηνωμένα" δεν αφορούσε μόνο ένα ναυπηγείο στο Πέραμα και το μελλοντικό ναυπηγείο της Ιτέας, αλλά και περισσότερα του ενός ναυπηγεία του Περάματος που λειτουργούσαν κάτω από αυτήν την επωνυμία. Ως πρόχειρο παράδειγμα να αναφέρω το ανοικτού τύπου ΔΙΑΝΑ (σημερινό EOLO στην Ιταλία) το οποίο ενώ είναι απόλυτα βέβαιο ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί στο γνωστότατο ναυπηγείο του _Θεοφάνη Μπεκρή_ στο Πέραμα, σε εφημερίδες της εποχής αναφερόταν ότι κατασκευάστηκε από τα "_Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία ΑΝΒΕ Πέραμα - Ιτέα Α.Ε."_ και στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται ως κατασκευαστής : "United Shipping Yard, Athens, Greece". 

Να πούμε ακόμα, ότι τα "_Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία ΑΝΒΕ Πέραμα - Ιτέα Α.Ε."_ λειτούργησαν (τουλάχιστον με αυτήν την επωνυμία) από το 1970 έως περίπου το 1976. Τέλος, θεωρώ πραγματικά ατυχές το γεγονός του ότι δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε η ιδέα - σχέδιο κατασκευής ναυπηγείου στην Ιτέα. Εχώ εκφράσει παλαιότερα και σε διάφορα θέματα την απορία μου ως προς το γιατί δεν υπήρξε (κατασκευάστηκε) ποτέ ένα μεγάλο ναυπηγείο με δεξαμενή (δεξαμενές) πέρα από το .....αυλάκι, τον ισθμό της Κορίνθου δηλαδή, και γενικότερα στην δυτική Ελλάδα και Ιόνιο. Δεν χρειάζεται νομίζω να επεκταθώ στους λόγους ύπαρξης ενός τέτοιου ναυπηγείου είτε στην Ιτέα, είτε οπουδήποτε αλλού σε Κορινθιακό, Πατραικό ή κάπου στις ακτές της ηπειρωτικής Ελλάδας στο Ιόνιο. Θεωρώ ότι εκτός από την ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική κάλυψη σε τόσα και τόσα ελληνικά πλοία, θα μπορούσε με την κατάλληλη υποδομή να υποδέχεται ακόμα και πλοία άλλων χωρών π.χ. από την Αδριατική.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ναυπηγοεπισκευή και κρουαζιέρα, στις προτεραιότητες της διοίκησης του ΟΛΠ*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/nafp...kisis-tou-olp/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξεκίνησαν.....επιτέλους οι επισκευές στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Για να δούμε .....πότε θα τελειώσουν!!!!!!

ΜΕΓΑΛΗ-ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ-14-11-05-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ απλά, ποτέ δεν θα τελειώσουν !!! Και μιλώντας πολύ σοβαρά, να πω ότι τα δέκα τουλάχιστον τελευταία χρόνια, και τις δύο δεξαμενές του Περάματος προσωπικά τις θυμάμαι .....δέκα μήνες ετησίως να είναι εκτός λειτουργίας λόγω "εργασιών", και δύο μήνες (και ίσως να λέω και πολύ) σε λειτουργία. Το αθάνατο ελληνικό δημόσιο δηλαδή, στην απόλυτη του δόξα !!! Βέβαια φταίει κι αυτή η ρημάδα η κρίση (για όλα). Αλλιώς .....θα μεγαλουργούσαμε !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

*Συναγερμός στο Πέραμα: Φωτιά σε θαλαμηγό
*

Share Tweet *0 Σχόλια* e-mail



Συναγερμός σήμανε το πρωί της *Παρασκευής* (26/05) στα *Ναυπηγεία Περάματος*.

*Φωτιά* εκδηλώθηκε σήμερα σε *θαλαμηγό* η οποία βρίσκεται έξω από τα *Ναυπηγεία Περάματος*. Όπως αναφέρει το Αθηναϊκό/Μακεδονικό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων, *στο σκάφος επέβαιναν τρία άτομα*, δύο Ελληνες και ένας Φιλιπιννέζος, οι οποίοι *κατάφεραν να βγουν στη στεριά σώοι* και καλά στην υγεία τους, με τη χρήση βοηθητικού σκάφους.

Κοντά στη θαλαμηγό έσπευσαν έξι ρυμουλκά, πλωτό του *Λιμενικού Σώματος* και πλοιάριο της *Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας*.
Η φωτιά κατασβέστηκε λίγο αργότερα ενώ η θαλαμηγός βυθίστηκε. Από τη βύθιση δεν έχει προκληθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση ενώ τα αίτια της πυρκαγιάς δεν έχουν διευκρινιστεί μέχρι στιγμής.




Read more: http://www.newsbomb.gr/ellada/news/s...#ixzz4iAw8fetq

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Και άλλες φωτο και Βίντεο.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *Συναγερμός στο Πέραμα: Φωτιά σε θαλαμηγό*


Να δούμε και την επίσημη ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου για το συμβάν (χαριτωμένο όπως πάντα το ότι απαγορεύτηκε ο .....απόπλους του βυθισμένου σκάφους !!!),




> Πυρκαγιά εκδηλώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες  σήμερα, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή διαύλου Περάματος/Σαλαμίνας, στο ιδιωτικό  σκάφος αναψυχής «ELYSIUM» σημαίας Αγγλίας, με δύο (02) ημεδαπούς και  έναν (01) αλλοδαπό επιβαίνοντα.
> 
>  Το ανωτέρω σκάφος είχε αποπλεύσει από τη μαρίνα Ζέας με προορισμό ναυπηγείο στο Πέραμα.
>  Άμεσα στο σημείο έσπευσαν περιπολικό  σκάφος Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., σκάφος της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας, οκτώ (08)  ρυμουλκά και δύο (02) αντιρρυπαντικά σκάφη.
>  Οι τρεις (03) επιβαίνοντες  περισυνελέγησαν από το ιδιωτικό σκάφος «ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ» ΛΠ 1092 καλά στην  υγεία τους, ενώ το  «ELYSIUM» ημιβυθίστηκε και ρυμουλκήθηκε από το Ρ/Κ  «ΉΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΙΙΙ» Ν.Π. 9808 και το Ρ/Κ «ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 19» Ν.Π. 2787 με τη  συνδρομή του  Ρ/Κ «ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 12» Ν.Π. 8085, στην προβλήτα ΙΙ της ΝΑ.ΖΩ.  Περάματος προκειμένου ανελκυστεί στην ξηρά.
>  Από το Δ΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος του  Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά που διενεργεί την προανάκριση,  απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του ανωτέρω σκάφους.
> 
> Πηγή


και να προσθέσουμε ότι η πυρκαγιά ξέσπασε στο _ELYSIUM_ όταν βρισκόταν στο ύψος του ναυπηγείου ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ, και όπως αναφέρει και η ανακοίνωση ρυμουλκήθηκε ημιβυθισμένο προς την κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος (στο ύψος του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου) όπου ήδη βρίσκεται πλωτός γερανός για την ανέλκυση του.

IMG_0048.jpg
_Πέραμα - 27/05/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ του Περάματος επεκτείνεται σε μήκος (με προέκταση - μπάζωμα προς την πλευρά της θάλασσας) η μία εκ των τριών θέσεων εξόδου - δεξαμενισμού πλοίων. Της ανατολικής, αυτής δηλαδή που βρίσκεται προς την πλευρά του Πειραιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τις κακές συνήθειες που είχε το _EUROPEAN EXPRESS_ όταν βρισκόταν στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας, τις ξαναθυμήθηκε και τώρα που βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα. Πριν λίγες ημέρες είχε ξεσύρει και είχε χτυπήσει πάνω στο _AQUA JEWEL_, και παρόμοιο περιστατικό είχαμε πάλι σήμερα. 




> Κυρ, 13/08/2017
> Ενημερώθηκε, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες  σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος για περιστατικό πρόσκρουσης του  _“EUROPEAN EXPRESS”_ σημαίας Κύπρου, το οποίο βρισκόταν αγκυροβολημένο στο  θαλάσσιο χώρο έμπροσθεν του ναυπηγείου Περάματος, στο παρακείμενο  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ _“AQUA JEWEL”_ Ν.Π 11045, λόγω θραύσης των κάβων πρόσδεσης του  πρώτου.
> 
>  Αποτέλεσμα της πρόσκρουσης ήταν η  πρόκληση υλικών ζημιών, χωρίς να αναφερθεί τραυματισμός και χωρίς να  παρατηρηθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση ή ζημιά σε εγκαταστάσεις της ξηράς. Μετά το  συμβάν, το πλοίο προσδέθηκε ασφαλώς με τη συνδρομή ρυμουλκών,  επανερχόμενο στην αρχική του θέση πρόσδεσης.
>  Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Δ' Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά.


_Πηγή_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πάλι καλά που δεν ζήτησαν πιστοποιητικό από τον νηογνώμονα γιά να ...επιτραπεί ο απόπλους.
Τα συνηθίζουν αυτά τα τυποποιημένα ανακοινωθέντα στο ΛΣ :Disturbed: .

----------


## pantelis2009

*52χρονος εργαζόμενος έχασε τη ζωή του κατά την εκτέλεση εργασιών σε Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίο* 02 Δεκέμβριος 2017 22:23	 ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ






Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον εργοδηγό συνεργείου το οποίο εκτελεί εργασίες σε Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίο στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του ΟΛΠ στο Πέραμα, ότι 52χρονος εργαζόμενος και ενώ βρισκόταν εξωτερικά του πλοίου επί της δεξαμενής, πριν την έναρξη των εργασιών, έχασε τις αισθήσεις του .

¶μεσα ο ανωτέρω διεκομίσθη με ασθενοφόρο όχημα του ΟΛΠ στο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Πειραιά «ΤΖΑΝΕΙΟ», όπου διαπιστώθηκε ο θάνατός του.
Από το Δ΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, παραγγέλθηκε η διενέργεια νεκροψίας – νεκροτομής.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## karavofanatikos

Γιατί αποφεύγει η ανακοίνωση της αρμόδιας αρχής να αναφέρει το όνομα του Νήσος Χίος;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γιατί αποφεύγει η ανακοίνωση της αρμόδιας αρχής να αναφέρει το όνομα του Νήσος Χίος;


Φαντάζομαι επειδή δεν είχε καμία σχέση (τουλάχιστον άμεση) με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ. Από ότι διαβάζουμε στην παραπάνω ανακοίνωση, ο αποβιώσας δεν ήταν μέλος του πληρώματος και το θλιβερό περιστατικό συνέβη πριν την έναρξη των εργασιών, στο χώρο της δεξαμενής, και όχι επί του πλοίου. Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω κάποιο λόγο που θα έπρεπε να αναφερθεί όνομα (οποιουδήποτε) πλοίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η νέα μεγάλη δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ έχει ήδη πάρει τη θέση της στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Να δούμε που θα πάει άραγε η μικρή ?????

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΙΙΙ-09-30-03-2018.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Η νέα μεγάλη δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ έχει ήδη πάρει τη θέση της στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Να δούμε που θα πάει άραγε η μικρή ?????
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 187538


Στην Προβλήτα 2 πιστεύω οτι θα πάει Παντελή κανουν εργασίες εκει.
Δες και μια φωτογραφία.
P1170591.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην Προβλήτα 2 πιστεύω οτι θα πάει Παντελή κανουν εργασίες εκει.
> Δες και μια φωτογραφία.
> P1170591.JPG


Σωστά,εκεί που έβαλαν την καινούργια κ εκεί  που θα πάει αυτή δεν εμποδίζουν τον δίαυλο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το UBC BREMEN (CY) 154.35m X 26 m είναι το πρώτο πλοίο που μπήκε στη νέα μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος την ονομαζόμενη Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια. 

UBC-BREMEN-01-14-04-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η μικρή δεξαμενή του Περάματος πήγε στη θέση της στο Ν2 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ.

ΜΙΚΡΗ-ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ-32-14-04-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το UBC BREMEN (CY) 154.35m X 26 m είναι το πρώτο πλοίο που μπήκε στη νέα μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος την ονομαζόμενη Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια. 
> 
> UBC-BREMEN-01-14-04-2018.jpg


H νέα μεγάλη λοιπόν δεξαμενή του Περάματος, με την ονομασία _ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΙΙΙ_ στο κεφάλι της προβλήτας 1 στο Πέραμα, στην θέση που κατείχε η μικρή δεξαμενή _ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ_. Αριστερά η -πρώην πλέον- μεγάλη _ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ Ι_.

IMG_0247.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/04/2018_

Όπως έγραψε ο Παντελής, εγκαινιάστηκε ήδη από το πανέμορφο bulk carrier _UBC BREMEN_ (1998 - IMO 9177961),

IMG_0276.jpg__IMG_0251.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/04/2018_

το οποίο χθες το πρωί αποδεξαμενίστηκε (ας το έχουμε και σε φωτό λίγα λεπτά μετά, τιμής ενέκεν ως "πρώτου", αφιερωμένη στον φίλο μου τον Ανδριανό).

IMG_0093.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/04/2018_

Τέλος, η μικρή δεξαμενή _ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ_ στην νέα της θέση στο κεφάλι της προβλήτας 2 στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0265.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/04/2018_

Σημ. Θεωρώ ότι πλέον καλό θα είναι να αναφερόμαστε στις δεξαμενές του Περάματος με τα ονόματα τους, μιας και η λέξη "μεσαία" μπορεί να ερμηνευθεί και ως θέση (άρα η ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΙΙΙ) αλλά και ως μέγεθος (άρα η ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ Ι).

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΕΦΥΓΕ ΤΟ ΣΛΟΠ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΔΕΣΕΙ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ!!!!*

MΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ  ΑΓΩΝΕΣ- ΕΞΩΔΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΝΗΤΗΡΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΥ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

Ο Αγώνας φορέων και πολιτών επί δεκαετίες αλλά και οι προσπάθειες και οι στοχευμένες ενέργειες της  καταργημένης Διαπαραταξιακής Επιτροπής και νυν Επιτροπής  αγώνα για την διάσωση των Αρχαιολογικών χώρων της Σαλαμίνας τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια , έφεραν αποτέλεσμα.



-->  
Μόνο τον τελευταίο χρόνο έγιναν αλλεπάλληλες συναντήσεις με αρμοδίους του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού αλλά και οι ποιο κάτω καθοριστικές ενέργειες:1 ΕΞΩΔΙΚΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ  την 19/6/2017 για την άναρχη και παράνομη κατάσταση που επικρατεί στον Αρχαιολογικό – Ιστορικό χώρο που έγινε η Ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας.
2 ΜΗΝΥΤΗΡΙΑ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ  για την παράνομη πρόσδεση του πλοίου SEA LADY στην Κυνόσουρα την 14 Μαρτίου 2018 και με αριθ. Πρωτ. 2302.
3 ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ την 24/3/2018  με αριθ. Πρωτ. 2675 για την παράνομη πρόσδεση  του πλοίου ΟCEAN SAGA και στην οποία ζητούσαμε την διαδικασία του αυτοφώρου και την παραπομπή της υπόθεσης στον Εισαγγελέα.
4 ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ στη Γεν Γραμματέα του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού την 21/3/2018 και με αριθ. Πρωτ 2873 από την οποία ζητούσαμε εάν υπάρχουν ΜΠΕ για όλες τις δραστρηριότητες στην Κυνόσουρα μεταξύ των οποίων και το SLOP
5 ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ την  30 Μαρτίου 2018 με αριθ. Πρωτ. 3165 στην Γεν. Γραμματέα του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού  αλλά και κοινοποίηση στην Υπουργό Πολιτισμού, για τις παράνομες  προσδέσεις και δραστηριότητες στην Κυνόσουρα.
Στην προσπάθεια αυτή βοήθησαν ενίοτε η μειοψηφία του           Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου και η Ο.Ε.Ε.Σ.Σ
 Μετά από αγώνες δεκαετιών φορέων και πολιτών, το SLOP ΑΠΕΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΕΣ και η υπόσχεση που έχουμε πάρει είναι ότι ΑΛΛΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΔΕΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΝΟΣΟΥΡΑ.!!!!
Αυτές οι εξελίξεις μας δικαιώνουν απόλυτα όταν μιλούσαμε ότι με επιστολές και ευχολόγια  δεν θα υπάρξει λύση. Σε αυτόν το δύσκολο αγώνα της διεκδίκησης και όχι του συμβιβασμού μείναμε μόνοι μας, αφού η Δημοτική Αρχή όχι μόνο δεν μας βοήθησε νομικά αλλά μας κατάργησε.
Ο Αγώνας συνεχίζεται μέχρι η Κυνόσουρα, o Aρχαίος Λιμένας και η Πούντα καθαρίσει από όλες τις παράνομες δραστηριότητες και  γίνει μνημείο παγκόσμιου προσκυνήματος.
Επειδή ο αγώνας είναι μακρύς και δύσκολος χρειάζεται ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ και συνεργασία όλων εκείνων που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν και να αγωνιστούν.
Επιτροπή για την διάσωση των Αρχαιολογικών χώρων της Σαλαμίνας
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρει κανείς ....κάτι??????

Απεγκλωβίστηκε από την Πυροσβεστική εργάτης που έπεσε σε αμπάρι πλοίου στο Πέραμα NEWSROOM 25.5.2018 | 19:15 EUROKINISSI Tweet Send Mail ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΤΕ       Εν ζωή ανασύρθηκε μετά από επιχείρηση της πυροσβεστικής υπηρεσίας, ένας εργάτης περίπου 50 ετών, που έπεσε από ύψος σε αμπάρι επιβατηγού οχηματαγωγού πλοίου, που βρίσκονταν για δεξαμενισμό στο Πέραμα.   Στην επιχείρηση απεγκλωβισμού του άτυχου εργάτη από το αμπάρι του πλοίου συμμετείχαν 9 πυροσβέστες, μεταξύ των οποίων και στελέχη της ΕΜΑΚ.   Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες, ο εργάτης φέρεται τραυματισμένος και έχει μεταφερθεί με ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ στο Θριάσιο Νοσοκομείο. Πηγή: www.lifo.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Η απάντηση στο ερώτημα μου.

Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες χθες, το Δ' Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, για τραυματισμό 50χρονου εργατοτεχνίτη, κατά τη διάρκεια εκτέλεσης σωληνουργικών εργασιών, στο υπό επισκευή Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΑΣΤΕΡΙΩΝ ΙΙ” σημαίας Κύπρου, το οποίο βρίσκεται ανελκυσμένο εντός της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής ζώνης Περάματος.  
Ο 50χρονος, ο οποίος τραυματίστηκε μετά από πτώση του στο χώρο κάτω από το γκαράζ του πλοίου, κατά την κάθοδό του από κλίμακα, διεκομίσθη με ασθενοφόρο όχημα του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. στο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Ελευσίνας “ΘΡΙΑΣΙΟ” για ιατρικές εξετάσεις. 
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, επεβλήθη παύση εργασιών στο εν λόγω χώρο του πλοίου και πραγματοποιήθηκε σφράγιση του  μέχρι τη διενέργεια αυτοψίας από Κλιμάκιο Επιθεωρητών Εργασίας
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σκηνές απείρου κάλλους ζούμε τις τελευταίες ημέρες, με διαδοχικούς δεξαμενισμούς πλοίων στις δεξαμενές του Περάματος. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ, ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙΙ, ΑΣΤΕΡΙΩΝ ΙΙ, ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ. Ας ελπίσουμε πως τελείωσαν οριστικά οι ...εκπατρισμοί, και τα ταξίδια σε ξένα ναυπηγεία και στην Μάλτα.

IMG_0111.jpg__IMG_0264.jpg
_Πέραμα - 26/05/2018_

----------


## threshtox

Kαι ο Διαγόρας δίπλα στα άλλα μοιάζει με babyship.. :Ambivalence:  :Sneakiness:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο ερχόμενος και ο απερχόμενος. Άλλη φινέτσα, διαφορετικές ναυπηγικές σχολές και ο καθείς και το γούστο του.

IMG_0142.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/06/2018_

Μιά ματιά στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή, με την υδροφόρα _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ_ του Αργοσαρωνικού και το εφοδιαστικό _ΕΚΟ IV_ αριστερά και δεξιά τραβηγμένα έξω, το μότορσιπ _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ_ που έχει εγκατασταθεί (δύο χρόνια τώρα) για τα καλά στο ναυπηγείο, το νεότευκτο φέρρυ _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ ΙΙ_ στην θάλασσα, και το αδελφάκι του _ΑΛΚΥΩΝ_ στην ...στεριά.

IMG_0098.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/06/2018_

Και το νεότευκτο _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XIV_ μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

IMG_0103.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/06/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στους ντόκους του Περάματος για εργασίες συντήρησης, τα bulk carriers *AGERI* (IMO 9588574),* ELMA* (IMO 9082609) και το container* IRENES LOGOS* (IMO 9123922).

IMG_0226.jpg__IMG_0217.jpg__IMG_0198.jpg
_Πέραμα - 09/06/2018_

Στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή είναι τραβηγμένο έξω το τάνκερ *ECOFRIEND* (IMO 9032226), στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου τα *ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ XII* και* ΜΑΡΙΑ Τ*, στο ναυπηγείο Τσαγγαρινού το *ΙΟΝΙΣ*.

IMG_0190.jpg__IMG_0170.jpg
_Πέραμα - 09/06/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το μότορσιπ _ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ_ (IMO 8417546) και μπροστά του το υπό κατασκευή μικρό φέρρυ _ΑΓΙΟΙ ΑΝΑΡΓΥΡΟΙ_, στο ναυπηγείο Κελαιδή.

IMG_0124.jpg
_Πέραμα - 30/06/2018_

Δύο ιστορικά σημεία του Περάματος, αριστερά το ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ πρώην Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη, και δεξιά το ναυπηγείο Γ. & Δ. Ατσαλάκη πρώην Βερνίκου. Δέος όταν σκεφτείς πόσες εκατοντάδες πλοία έχουν περάσει από τα βάζα τους, είτε ως νέες κατασκευές είτε για επισκευές και συντηρήσεις.

IMG_0145.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πυρκαγιά σε ανελκυσμένο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο στο Πέραμα

**Πυρκαγιά εκδηλώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα, στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ''ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ'' Ν.Π. 12577, το οποίο βρισκόταν ανελκυσμένο σε χερσαίο χώρο ναυπηγείου στο Πέραμα, προς διενέργεια επισκευαστικών εργασιών.*
*¶μεσα στο σημείο μετέβησαν στελέχη Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., όπου διαπίστωσαν ότι βρισκόταν σε εξέλιξη επιχείρηση κατάσβεσης της εν λόγω πυρκαγιάς, από προσωπικό του ναυπηγείου, από το πλήρωμα του πλοίου με χρήση του μόνιμου συστήματος πυρκαγιάς αυτού, καθώς και από την Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία Κερατσινίου με τη συνδρομή έξι (06) πυροσβεστικών οχημάτων.*
*Η ανωτέρω πυρκαγιά, η οποία εκδηλώθηκε σε χώρο εσωτερικά του πλοίου (ενδιαιτήσεις), από άγνωστη μέχρι στιγμής αιτία, κατασβέστηκε πλήρως, χωρίς να προκληθεί τραυματισμός, ούτε θαλάσσια ρύπανση, παρά μόνο υλικές ζημιές σε αυτό.*
*Ακολούθησε η διαδικασία απάντλησης των υδάτων (λόγω συγκέντρωσης αυξημένου όγκου νερού στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου συνέπεια της κατάσβεσης), η οποία ολοκληρώθηκε με την τοποθέτηση εσωτερικά αντλιών και τη διάνοιξη επί της γάστρας οπής για την αποστράγγιση, προκειμένου αποφευχθεί ο κίνδυνος της θέσης του πλοίου.*
Από το Δ΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του ''ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ'' μέχρι αποκατάστασης των ζημιών και προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικού κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα.
ΠΗΓΗ

Μένει να δούμε- μάθουμε ποιο είναι αυτό το "Μεγαλόχαρη"?? Αν μάθω κάτι τα ξανά λέμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μένει να δούμε- μάθουμε ποιο είναι αυτό το "Μεγαλόχαρη"?? Αν μάθω κάτι τα ξανά λέμε.


Και για να είμαστε πιό ακριβείς Παντελή, ήδη γνωρίζουμε και εσύ και εγώ από ασφαλέστατες πληροφορίες ποιό είναι το πρόσφατα μετονομασθέν Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ _ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ_ με νέο αριθμό νηολογίου _Πειραιά 12577_. Απλά, δεν μπορεί -τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν- να αναφερθεί δια πλήρως ευνόητους και "λεπτούς" λόγους.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> *Ακολούθησε η διαδικασία απάντλησης των υδάτων (λόγω συγκέντρωσης αυξημένου όγκου νερού στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου συνέπεια της κατάσβεσης), η οποία ολοκληρώθηκε με την τοποθέτηση εσωτερικά αντλιών και τη διάνοιξη επί της γάστρας οπής για την αποστράγγιση, προκειμένου** αποφευχθεί ο κίνδυνος της θέσης του πλοίου**.*


Αν θέλετε εξηγήστε μας τι σημαίνει «κίνδυνος της θέσης του πλοίου»

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν θέλετε εξηγήστε μας τι σημαίνει «κίνδυνος της θέσης του πλοίου»


Eίναι από τα "ελληνικά" των λιμενικών.Τι να υπόθέσουμε ότι κινδυνεύει να μετατοπιστεί ανεξέλεγκτα το πλοίο; ;
Όπως κ γάστρα οπής μάλλον το αντίθετο είναι...Αν ξέρανε τι γράφουν!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν μπορούμε να κρίνουμε πάντως από την δύναμη της Πυροσβεστικής που επενέβη (έξι πυροσβεστικά οχήματα), θα πρέπει να ήταν αρκετά μεγάλη φωτιά. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι οι όποιες ζημιές -στο ταλαιπωρημένο τους τελευταίους μήνες καραβάκι- θα είναι επιδιορθώσιμες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Είδαμε_ το ανελκυσθέν ναυάγιο του _CORFU ΙSLAND_, να δούμε στην κεντρική προβλήτα τα _ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π_, _ΑΕΟΛΟΣ_, _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ_,

IMG_0106.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/10/2018_

στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου τα αμφίπλωρα _ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ_ και _SEA STAR I_ (πρώην ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΧΙΙ) και στο ναυπηγείο Τσαγγαρινού το _ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ_,

IMG_0172.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/10/2018_

και τέλος στο ναυπηγείο Παπίλα, το _ΧΡΥΣΗ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ και ακόμα ένα ...πειρατικό μετά το BLACK PEARL που αναχώρησε για την Κρήτη.

IMG_0195.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/10/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε δύο εικόνες με τα πλοία που βρίσκονται αυτές τις ημέρες (τουλάχιστον) στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος,

IMG_0086.jpg__IMG_0091.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/11/2018_

και να ρίξουμε και μιά ματιά στις μεγάλες δεξαμενές Ι και ΙΙΙ, που φιλοξενούν αντίστοιχα την θαλαμηγό (ή κρουαζιερόπλοιο αν προτιμάτε) _ALEXANDER_ και το _ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ_.

IMG_0144.jpg__IMG_0308.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/11/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_"Χρώματα κι αρώματα"_ τραγούδαγε ο μεγάλος Ξυλούρης, _"χρώματα, παπόρια και θαλασσινά αρώματα"_ θα το παραφράσω εγώ.

IMG_0152.jpg
_Πέραμα - 08/12/2018
_
Γέμισε το Πέραμα, κι ομόρφηνε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος, _PRINCE_ και _GOLDEN BRIDGE_.

IMG_0226.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/05/2019_

Στο ναυπηγείο _Γιώργου Φραντζή_, το υπό κατασκευή ρυμουλκό _ΟΡΦΕΑΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ_, παροπλισμένα η παλιά παντοφλίτσα _ΙΑΣΩΝ_ (ΚΥΜΗ, ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΤΟΠΟΥΛΑ) και το φορτηγό _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ III_, σε εργασίες συντήρησης η υδροφόρα _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Λ_ και η παντοφλίτσα του Πόρου _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ IV_.

IMG_0461.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/05/2019_

Στο ναυπηγείο _Παπίλα_, για εργασίες συντήρησης τα μικρά επιβατηγά _ΕΡΚΥΝΑ_ (πρώην ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚ ΡΑΟΥΝΤ), _ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΗΣ_ και _ΧΡΥΣΗ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_. 

IMG_0135.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17/05/2019_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ένας ακόμα νεκρός εργάτης στη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη 24ωρη απεργία αύριο και πορεία στο υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας*Τρίτη, Μαΐου 21, 2019









*Ένας ακόμα νεκρός εργάτης στη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη 24ωρη απεργία αύριο και πορεία στο υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας***

Ο *42χρονος Olaria Sukabriel*, από τη Ρουμανία, πατέρας ενός παιδιού, κατά τη διάρκεια εργασιών στο ναυπηγείο «Ατλας» χτες το μεσημέρι, έπεσε από σκαλωσιά ύψους άνω των 10 μέτρων και βρήκε τραγικό θάνατο. Στο «Θριάσιο» Νοσοκομείο όπου διακομίσθηκε διαπιστώθηκε απλά ο θάνατός του.


_Χωρίς τις αισθήσεις του μεταφέρθηκε το μεσημέρι στο Θριάσιο νοσοκομείο ο 45χρονος υπήκοος Ρουμανίας, που τραυματίστηκε σοβαρά στο κεφάλι κατά τη διάρκεια εργασιών σε ναυπηγείο στο Πέραμα._
_Ο άτυχος εργάτης, μέλος ιδιωτικού συνεργείου, έπεσε υπό αδιευκρίνιστη αιτία από ύψος τεσσάρων μέτρων, ενώ τοποθετούσε σκαλωσιά σε θαλαμηγό._
_Στο νοσοκομείο όπου μεταφέρθηκε ο 45χρονος οι γιατροί διαπίστωσαν τον θάνατό του._

_Την προανάκριση της υπόθεσης έχει αναλάβει το λιμεναρχείο Περάματος._ 
Αυτή την είδηση όλη κι όλη μετέδωσε το ΑΠΕ και αναπαρήγαγαν τα αστικά μέσα ενημέρωσης. Όμως πόσα πολλά κρύβονται πίσω από τον θάνατο ενός εργάτη; 
Όπως καταγγέλλουν το *Συνδικάτο Μετάλλου Αττικής και*
**
*Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής Βιομηχανίας* και το *Σωματείο Ναυπηγοξυλουργών,* ο 42χρονος _«εργαζόταν ως σκαλωσατζής στο συνεργείο "Μπαϊρακτάρης" στη διαδικασία αποξήλωσης της σκαλωσιάς, χωρίς να τηρείται από την επιχείρηση το παραμικρό μέτρο ασφαλείας»._ Η σκαλωσιά είχε στηθεί για τις επισκευαστικές εργασίες τεράστιας θαλαμηγού «Ε&Ε». Το έργο είχε τελειώσει και το συνεργείο προσπαθούσε να την ξεστήσει. Η δουλειά έπρεπε να γίνει γρήγορα για να φύγει η θαλαμηγός... Όπως καταγγέλλουν εργαζόμενοι, από το σημείο που ξέφυγε ο 42χρονος εργάτης δεν υπήρχαν ούτε προστατευτικά κιγκλιδώματα. _«Έπρεπε να είσαι εκπαιδευμένος ακροβάτης για να μπορέσεις να ισορροπήσεις εκεί πάνω»_, ανέφερε ένας συνάδελφός του.
Να σημειωθεί ότι είναι ο δεύτερος θάνατος εργάτη στο ναυπηγείο το τελευταίο διάστημα.
*Σήμανε συναγερμός για τους εργαζόμενους όλης της πόλης*
Μόλις έγινε γνωστός ο άδικος χαμός του μεταλλεργάτη, στη Ζώνη αλλά και συνολικά στο Πέραμα σήμανε συναγερμός. Λίγη ώρα μετά συνεδρίασε η διοίκηση του *Συνδικάτου Μετάλλου Αττικής και Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής Βιομηχανίας Ελλάδας* στο παράρτημα του Συνδικάτου στη Ζώνη.
Εργαζόμενοι της Ζώνης κατέφταναν εκεί οργισμένοι για το νέο θάνατο συναδέλφου τους, ενώ στη συνεδρίαση συμμετείχαν επίσης εκπρόσωποι από τα Σωματεία Ναυπηγοξυλουργών, Εργαζομένων στις προβλήτες ΙΙ και ΙΙΙ του ΟΛΠ (ΕΝΕΔΕΠ), Εκπαιδευτικών Πρωτοβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης «Ν. Πλουμπίδης», από τη Λαϊκή Επιτροπή Περάματος, το Σωματείο Συνταξιούχων κ.ά.
Η διοίκηση του Συνδικάτου αποφάσισε *24ωρη απεργία* για *αύριο, Τετάρτη*, *συγκέντρωση* στις 10 π.μ. στις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη στη Δραπετσώνα και *πορεία στο υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας.*
Η σημερινή μέρα θα αφιερωθεί στην προετοιμασία της απεργίας και τη συμμετοχή εργατών της Ζώνης με την αλληλεγγύη και άλλων κλάδων στη διαδήλωση.
*Ηθικοί αυτουργοί οι κυβερνήσεις που υπηρετούν την εργοδοτική ασυδοσία*
Αποκαλυπτικά ήταν όσα αναφέρθηκαν στη διάρκεια της χτεσινής συνεδρίασης από συνδικαλιστές και εργαζόμενους, αλλά και τα όσα αναφέρουν στην ανακοίνωσή τους το Συνδικάτο Μετάλλου Αττικής και το Σωματείο Ναυπηγοξυλουργών.
Τα συνδικάτα τα τελευταία χρόνια, επανειλημμένως, με κινητοποιήσεις, παρεμβάσεις, ανακοινώσεις - καταγγελίες, προειδοποιούν για τις συνθήκες γαλέρας που οι εργοδότες έχουν μετατρέψει τους χώρους εργασίας. Έχουν καταγγείλει και τη σημερινή κυβέρνηση και τις προηγούμενες ότι _«με όλο το νομικό οπλοστάσιο και την υπονόμευση των ελεγκτικών μηχανισμών έχουν βάλει πλάτη και είναι οι ηθικοί αυτουργοί σε ένα διαρκές έγκλημα το οποίο συντελείται σε βάρος μας, με άθλιες συνθήκες εργασίας που υπονομεύουν την υγεία μας, που έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα μικρά και μεγάλα καθημερινά ατυχήματα και στο τέλος μέχρι και_
__
_θανατηφόρα»._
Οι εργοδότες, πατώντας σε αυτό το θεσμικό πλαίσιο που έχουν διαμορφώσει όλες οι αντιλαϊκές κυβερνήσεις, ξεκάθαρα λένε προς τους εργαζόμενους ότι τα μέτρα προστασίας είναι «κόστος» και «εμπόδιο για τις επενδύσεις και την ανάπτυξη».
_«Μας λένε δηλαδή»,_ σημειώνεται από τα Συνδικάτα_, «ότι για να έχουμε ένα μεροκάματο θα πρέπει να παίζουμε τη ζωή μας κορόνα - γράμματα. Αυτή είναι η ανάπτυξη για την οποία μας έχουν πάρει τα αυτιά. Αυτή είναι η ζωή με ή χωρίς μνημόνιο που μας ετοιμάζουν για τις επόμενες δεκαετίες»._
Χαρακτηριστικό στοιχείο για όσα καταγγέλλουν τα σωματεία, είναι ότι χτες η μεικτή Επιτροπή δεν κατάφερε να κάνει έλεγχο στη Ζώνη, γιατί δύο μέλη της, οι επιθεωρητές του ΣΕΠΕ, είχαν σταλεί για ελέγχους στη Ρόδο. Δεν αρκεί που το ΣΕΠΕ Πειραιά δεν έχει επαρκές προσωπικό, «μπαλώνει τρύπες» και στα νησιά!
Επιπλέον, παρότι ο ειδικός γραμματέας του ΣΕΠΕ, Π. Κορφιάτης, είχε ενημερωθεί από τις 2 το μεσημέρι, από σήμα του Λιμεναρχείου για το θανατηφόρο στη Ζώνη, χρειάστηκε να παρέμβει το Συνδικάτο δύο ώρες μετά, δηλαδή στις 4 μ.μ., για να στείλει πια στον τόπο που σκοτώθηκε ο εργάτης τον προϊστάμενό του για αυτοψία, διάστημα κατά το οποίο μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά...
Από τα συνδικάτα διαμηνύεται προς τους εργαζόμενους ότι *«αυτή η ανάπτυξη που είναι κομμένη και ραμμένη για να γεμίζουν τις τσέπες τους εργοδότες, εφοπλιστές και εργολάβοι δεν είναι μονόδρομος για εμάς.*_ Είναι χρέος μας για να μην είναι κάποιος από εμάς ο επόμενος να δώσουμε τη μάχη για μέτρα πρόληψης και προστασίας της υγείας μας και της ζωής μας στους χώρους εργασίας»._
*Απαιτούν από την κυβέρνηση άμεσα*: Να κάνει υποχρεωτική τη ΣΣΕ που υπογράφτηκε πρόσφατα, η οποία πέρα από το μεροκάματο και το ωράριο αφορά και τα μέτρα που υποχρεούται να παίρνει ο εργοδότης για την προστασία των εργαζομένων. Ενίσχυση των 5μελών Επιτροπών και επαναφορά της καθημερινής λειτουργίας τους. Να λογοδοτήσουν οι υπεύθυνοι.
Τα σωματεία καταθέτουν επίσης τον προβληματισμό τους για το γεγονός ότι *«για πρώτη φορά στα χρονικά δεν διατάχθηκε από την Εισαγγελία η διαδικασία του αυτοφώρου, κάτι που γεννάει πολλά ερωτήματα».*
Εμείς θα στοιχηματίζαμε, όσο θλιβερό και άδικο ακούγεται για τον αδικοχαμένο εργάτη, ότι ουδέν μεμπτόν θα βρεθεί για τον εργολάβο και ο άτυχος εργάτης απλώς ζαλίστηκε ή γλίστρησε και έπεσε...
*Επιμέλεια-σχόλιο: Ν.Π.*
*ΠΗΓΗ: ΑΠΕ, Ριζοσπάστης*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πτώμα τυλιγμένο με σακούλες και μονωτική ταινία βρέθηκε στη ΝΕΖ Περάματος*

By
Petros Psarras
__
_Εντοπίστηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, μία (01) σορός αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή μπροστά από την προβλήτα ΙΙ στη Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη Περάματος._



_Ανωτέρω σορός, σε προχωρημένη σήψη, πιθανόν αρσενικού φύλου λευκής φυλής, ύψους περίπου 1,70m και κανονικής σωματικής διάπλασης, έφερε μπλε τζιν παντελόνι και λευκό κοντομάνικο πουκάμισο, ενώ ήταν περιτυλιγμένη με νάιλον διαφανείς και μαύρες σακούλες δεμένες με μονωτική ταινία._



_Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Δ΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, ενώ η σορός μεταφέρθηκε στο Νεκροτομείο Πειραιά για τη διενέργεια νεκροψίας β€“ νεκροτομής.
ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## pantelis2009

Αλλάζει η εικόνα στη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη Περάματος

perama.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πάντως η φωτό είναι από τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι βέβαια!!!! Είναι το Πέραμα στο βάθος η Σαλαμίνα και το ΠΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όχι βέβαια!!!! Είναι το Πέραμα στο βάθος η Σαλαμίνα και το ΠΝ.


Χθες πριν από την επεξεργασία του Giorgos ήταν η Ελευσίνα από το δημοσίευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής μου φαίνεται.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Χθες πριν από την επεξεργασία του Giorgos ήταν η Ελευσίνα από το δημοσίευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής μου φαίνεται.


Και εγώ έτσι νομίζω, άλλαξε η φωτογραφία

----------


## giorgos....

> Και εγώ έτσι νομίζω, άλλαξε η φωτογραφία



Καλημέρα παιδιά. Εγώ άλλαξα τη φωτογραφία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλημέρα παιδιά. Εγώ άλλαξα τη φωτογραφία.


Έτσι μπράβο γιατί ο Παντελής θα μας τρελλάνει. :Friendly Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο Σύνδεσμος Επιχειρήσεων Ναυπηγικής Βιομηχανίας (Σ.Ε.ΝΑ.ΒΙ) έκανε καταγγελία κατά της Ναυτεμπορικής.

----------

